#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-13
<canthus13> Yay exploding modems!
<paultag> dmcglone: wb ;)
<Unit1931> Hello paultag and dmcglone
<paultag> howdy Unit1931
<dmcglone> howdy Unit193
<Unit1931> dmcglone: Linux working better for you today?
<dmcglone> Unit1931 No comment... LOL
<dmcglone> I haven't used it much except to read, read and read more and more about Assange and wikileaks
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> this darn thing has got me so curious
<Unit1931> I'm not really looking into that... (I'll not get into fights like you did :D)
<dmcglone> LOL I didn't get into a fight, they drug me into their debate. All I did was ask questions and I ended up under fire
<Unit1931> That be what I'm talking about
<dmcglone> I don't care what Assange does. I just darn curious whats gonna happen
<dmcglone> I read a lot of wikileaks pages today and news articles and everything I can to get a grasp on what all this hype is about
<Unit1931> This morning there was a comp that wouldn't boot so I used an old Feisty Kubuntu CD (mostly worked too)
<dmcglone> did it live up to the hype???? haha
<dmcglone> kubuntu? Ubuntu? Hmmmm
<Unit1931> I needed audacity on it.... so the thing wasn't recorded
<dmcglone> is  there a happy medium?
<dmcglone> audacity is one awesome app
<Unit1931> I have no idea... I sorta want Gnome.... but I want K3B and some others...
<Unit1931> I really like the beta (audacity)
<dmcglone> I use k3b on my gnome
<dmcglone> and audacity is a gnome app anyway
<dmcglone> I also use Kontact and kate
<dmcglone> heck most of my apps are KDE, but I run Gnome desktop
<Unit1931> Scite is kinda like N++ so I somtimes use that
<dmcglone> I haven't heard of Scite yet
<Unit1931> It's not bad...
<Unit1931> On the Lubuntu compy I have a small wine CallerID program on startup :)
<dmcglone> do you have to have caller ID on the phone activated?
<Unit1931> Yes! or it would be useless
<dmcglone> lol just making sure there wasn't some type of hack I was missing
 * canthus13 wonders what humans paultag hangs out with to consider that RSA post 'humanized'. :)
<dmcglone> canthus13: we are human remember :-)
<Unit1931> dmcglone: I checked with a serial connection and the real number doesn't come in on private callers
<canthus13> dmcglone: Did you read his RSA post?
<dmcglone> isn't that why they are private? LOL
<canthus13> Unit1931: Talking to me?
<dmcglone> on his blog? yeah he showed it to me a few minutes ago
<Unit1931> canthus13: Should I?
<canthus13> I was the one talking about CID the other day.
<canthus13> dmcglone: That thing made my eyeballs all twisty inside my head.
<dmcglone> LOL
<Unit1931> canthus13: Have you ever been able to get CID without it activated? or get private #?
<dmcglone> made my asshole pucker.. ;-)
<canthus13> Unit1931: I know the data is there.
<dmcglone> it's probably scrambled
<Unit1931> Like eggs?
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> The easiest way to get at blocked ID is to have it sent to an 800 number.  ANI takes care of the rest.
<dmcglone> now I'm hungary, thanks man
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit1931> So am I!
<dmcglone> I can't remember what ANI is
<deejoe> auto number id
<canthus13> Automagic Number Identification
<deejoe> I think
<dmcglone> Oh
<dmcglone> eggs anyone?
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Unit1931> Too lazy to change irssi config at this time... using finch! (canthus13 screen is very cool)
<canthus13> :)
<dmcglone> canthus13: what is mind boggling about paultags post?
<canthus13> dmcglone: The whole thing. I suck at higher math.
<dmcglone> Oh
 * canthus13 barely passed algebra 2.
<dmcglone> I took Electronics math, it's very similar to what he's got
<deejoe> the modular stuff always throws
<deejoe> me.
<dmcglone> how deejoe?
<dmcglone> is it the process it's done?
<deejoe> mostly the notation
<deejoe> The basic operation of modular division seems simple enough
<dmcglone> order of operations
<deejoe> huh?
<dmcglone> it's always parenthesis, multiplication, devision, addition subtraction
<deejoe> that's not the part that hangs me
<canthus13> dmcglone: you forgot exponent.
<dmcglone> oops
<canthus13> heh.
<dmcglone> math isn't hard if you don't let it intimidate you
<Unit1931> Did anyone seen the article on linuxjournal.com about Ubuntu going rolling release?
<Unit1931> see
<canthus13> no.
<Unit1931> Bios would know tons more...
<Unit1931> going is a bit strong (http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/opensuse-and-ubuntu-rollercoasters)
<Cheri703> there was some posting about that, but then it was denounced, dunno if it has since gained more credibility
<Cheri703> also, I would suggest you guys take a minute and either read or watch this: http://shakespearessister.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-liberation-as-man-is-tied-to-your.html
<Cheri703> it's really powerful
<Cheri703> and not that I think you guys are uncivilized brutes ;) but it's still good
<Unit1931> I'm always the last to know Linux stuff...
<Cheri703> get some stuff in your google reader feed! if you don't have one, get one!
<dmcglone> Unit1931 probably because you to pay as much attention as some of us
<canthus13> Cheri703: You don't?  We should try harder.
<Cheri703> well, not as much as some of what is mentioned in that post
 * canthus13 tells his oldest to 'Man up' all the time.
<Unit1931> dmcglone: I'm mostly just a user (I do use SSH and CLI am I special)
<canthus13> To be fair, though< I'd prolly tell a girl to do the same. :)
<dmcglone> Unit1931 we are all special here :-)
<Unit1931> I forgot the -> :D
<dmcglone> why are you just a user Unit1931?
<Cheri703> I hate that I have to check multiple sites/lists to get accurate info on school closings and snow emergencies :(
<deejoe> Yeah, Cheri703, that is a good link.
<Cheri703> I'm a fan deejoe
<Unit1931> dmcglone: I don't follow all that's going on in the Linux world, not a dev or anything like that
<dmcglone> I thought you were taking computer science with paultag
<canthus13> I hate that Toledo Public waits 'til 20 minutes before school to cancel school.
<dmcglone> then start taking hour kids to school 21 minutes early... LOL
<dmcglone> your kids that is
<Unit1931> dmcglone: If you were talking to me, no I'm not with paultag
<dmcglone> I've already got confirmation my kids have a 2 hour delay tomorrow
<canthus13> Uhh... you're kidding.  http://www.amazon.com/FarmVille-Dummies-Angela-Morales/dp/1118016963
<dmcglone> Oh I thought you 2 were room mates
<dmcglone> them "for dummies" books are "from dummies"
<Unit1931> Never seen him in my life... maybe the other guy on here is who you are thinking of...
<dmcglone> yeah
<Cheri703> mathay is paultag's roommate
<dmcglone> thats it
<dmcglone> I've seen the "for dummys" books and any average joe can sit down and figure it out at the computer and write about it
<canthus13> some of them are very good, actually.. The more technical ones in particular.
<dmcglone> it's like that dumb guy on tv selling CD's on how to use windows.
<deejoe> I just hate the title.
<deejoe> "for dummies"
<canthus13> dmcglone: ...those CDs are desperately needed.
<dmcglone> because they are for dummies, and we are not dummies... LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone: Try talking a 90-year-old woman through locating the address bar sometime.  over the phone.
<deejoe> yeah, I don't like the idea of *anyone* being called a dummy, least not someone who is trying to learn something.
<dmcglone> canthus13: he should be selling Ubuntu CD's and a book on how to "get rid of windows"
<dmcglone> huh, I agree canthus13  I've already been down a similar road
<dmcglone> I hate the ones that belive their "whole" dang computer is the internet
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I get people who blame *ME* when their computer doesn't turn on.
<dmcglone> I get people that blame me when their internet is down
<canthus13> "It worked fine before I got your service!"  Never mind that they subscribed *6* years ago.
<deejoe> heh
<deejoe> that's 4 Moore's Law halflives
<canthus13> dmcglone: My just recently deceased web server was older.
<dmcglone> here's a good one. People point to the tower and say thats my hard drive
<canthus13> dmcglone: Or their modem.
<dmcglone> yeah
<canthus13> or the ones that keep talking about their 'immodium'.
<canthus13> I have a hard time getting to the mute button in time with those ones.
<dmcglone> haha
<deejoe> heh
<Unit1931> immodium = modem?
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> I had a woman whose modem burst into smoke, sparks, and flames today....
<deejoe> wow
<canthus13> She said "I think I need a new modem..."
<dmcglone> "my hard drive is messed up, and I cant get on the internet"
<deejoe> cable modem, or dial-up?
<canthus13> Cable.
<canthus13> We replace modems at no chage as long as we provided them in the first place.
<Unit1931> Did you get to see it?
<canthus13> Nah.
<canthus13> I took the call on the phone. she's got a tech scheduled to swap it out in the morning.
<Unit1931> canthus13: You ever get people trying to uncap?
<canthus13> Unit1931: Not in years. Too easy to catch.
<canthus13> Last ones we caught got nailed with federal charges, landed 2 of the 4 in jail.
<Cheri703> ooo, canthus13 I'm going to use you as the "readily available semi-relevant expert so I don't have to actually call my own company yet" person :D
<dmcglone> uncap as in increasing speeds?
<Unit1931> dmcglone: yep
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh.
<Cheri703> any reason my internet would just randomly cut out? probably 5-10 minutes at a time, sometimes less, just loses connection completely
<canthus13> Lots.
<Cheri703> any that TW could reasonably fix?
<dmcglone> Cheri703: check your neighbors connection LOL
<canthus13> Power levels way off. Early Docsis 2.0 modems that can't handle load-balanced channels.
<Unit1931> Cheri703: what cable modem?
<Cheri703> let me check, hang on
<canthus13> Cheri703: Can you log into your modem and past the logs?
<canthus13> *paste
<dmcglone> Uh oh canthus13 you just opened a can of worms
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Along with the main diagnostic page (The one with SNR and such.)
<canthus13> Cheri703: are you sure it's your internet connection and not your router?
<Cheri703> pretty sure, because my wireless stays connected, just don't get anything loading
<canthus13> Oh. yeah. browse to 192.168.100.1.  that'll give you the brand of the modem.
<canthus13> as well as possibly a diagnostic page.
<Cheri703> husband is wired into router, and happens to him too
<Cheri703> ok, hang on
<canthus13> Router can drop even if you're wired.
<dmcglone> Cheri703: on Ubuntu I've noticed the wireless icon will stay connected for a bit after losing internet connection
<Cheri703> WebSTAR DPC2100R2
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Never heard of that one.
<Cheri703> next time it happens I'll try to do something local
<Cheri703> it says cisco on it
<canthus13> Ah. Ok.
<Cheri703> cisco and that same model number
<Cheri703> the page says webstar
<Cheri703> logs haven't been enabled >.<
<canthus13> I've seen one or two... never dealt with one in the field, but the log entries should be usable.
<Cheri703> This feature is not enabled.
<Cheri703> This feature has not been enabled in your cable modem.
<Cheri703> Please contact your data services provider for more information about this feature and its availability on the network.
<Cheri703> To exit this page, click on the "Back" button on your browser tool bar to return to the previous page or click on the "System" link above.
<canthus13> paste the signal info. (SNR, etc.  should have something about dbmv and such.)
<canthus13> bah. why would they disable useful troubleshooting information??
<Cheri703> everything other than the system page is disabled
<Unit1931> Mine has logs....TWC
<Cheri703> and that just has basic info
<Cheri703> mine is twc as well
<canthus13> Nothing about Power levels, SNR, etc?
<Cheri703> Receive Power Level
<Cheri703> 	 0.0 dBmV
<Cheri703> Transmit Power Level
<Cheri703> 	 47.5 dBmV
<Cheri703> that just changed to 0.1 and 47.5
<Cheri703> *45.7
<canthus13> those are fine.
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Although the Tx should be pretty constant.
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> Rcv should be between about -3 and 11, Tx between 38 and 50
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> friend is suggesting to look for a timeout on the router, not sure where to look
<canthus13> outside those ranges warrants investigation, waaay outside the ranges requires a service call.
<canthus13> I don't know where you'd find 'em on a router.. The modem logs woud show T3 timeouts, which aren't any big deal, and T4 timeouts, which are an automatic service call in most cases.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> woo for logs being disabled then :(
<canthus13> But next time it cuts out, see if you can reach 192.168.100.1, just to make sure you can get all the way through the router.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> will do, thanks :)
<canthus13> no prob.
<dmcglone> well I'm outta here guys, gonna get me some rest.
<dmcglone> g'night
<Unit1931> G'night dmcglone
<Cheri703> night
<Unit1931> SB5100
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit1931> Cable modem (no idea.....)
<Cheri703> can I just take a moment to profess my love for ALDI chocolates?
<Unit1931> Sure
<Unit1931> :)
<Cheri703> OMG TASTY!
<Cheri703> and inexpensive
<Unit1931> Some of the stuff ther are really good...
<Unit1931> there is
 * Cheri703 is eating an austrian chocolate bar with hazelnuts, and it is amazing and it's a 100g (3.52 oz) bar and it was 99 cents
<Cheri703> it's wonderful
<Unit1931> nuts.... I hate all nuts... but I like hazelnut coffee!
<Cheri703> there are few nuts I'm ok with, but hazelnuts are high on that list :)
<Unit1931> SSH feels so wimpy in the other os.... :(
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit1931> ALL of church comps are win (and I have SSH on two of them)... (I'm temp/non temp switching one to linux :D )
<Unit1931> Another dual boots
<Cheri703> I'd suggest a vm, but they're likely not fast enough for that
<Unit1931> One would be... STUPID V + Norton!!!!!
<Unit1931> Cheri703: Did you see my comment about Feisty ^ above?
<Cheri703> vaguely
<Cheri703> sometimes going back to older versions is very handy for older computers
<Unit1931> The comp wouldn't boot W (lsass.exe error) and the comp has been flaky for the past few months
<Unit1931> So I had an old K CD over there just for this type of thing (installing Linux for the next few weeks)
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit1931> I'll also be gone next Sun (when the computer is used) good luck people!
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit1931> as I said, it's been very ify (alt shell, based on blackbox, for the past few months)
<Unit1931> I couldn't remember the HTTP pass I set for a random router, as a long shot, I looked at the page source and found it....
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I have to go run the dogs out, I'll be back in a while
<Unit1931> In one way it is... have fun!
 * Cheri703 is back, it's COLD
<canthus13> A little.
<Cheri703> and windy
<canthus13> Heh. wind chill here is .8 degrees.
<Cheri703> ridiculous
<Cheri703> I'm supposed to leave my house at 8am and drive 2 hours to uhrichsville (near new philadelphia if that means anything to anyone), but I'm going to try to get out of it...or at least postpone it
<canthus13> tomorrow's wind chill will get down to -9.
 * Cheri703 is religiously checking to see if they have a delay/cancellation there
<canthus13> I hafta work no matter what. Since I'm telephone support, I qualify as 'emergency' personnel. :P
<Cheri703> heh, nice
 * Cheri703 scratches that job of the list of potentials
<Cheri703> one more reason companies should allow telecommuting in this area
<canthus13> It's not so bad. roads are pretty well plowed here.
<canthus13> And if it DOES get to a level 3 emergency, they'll let you off the hook if you can't make it.
<Cheri703> since I drive a rear wheel drive pickup truck, I am personally drawing the line at level 2
<Cheri703> no way I'm going out in that. I'd like to not go out in a level one, I was out today and was slipping all over the place
<canthus13> Heh. I used to drive a little rwd nissan pickup in all sorts of snow.  It was fun.
<Cheri703> even with 300 lbs of sand in the back
<Cheri703> this thing is a piece of crap
<Cheri703> I hate it
<canthus13> sand was annoying. it always slid to the front of the bed, annoyed the crap out of me.
<Cheri703> I have a 2x10 propped up on the wheel wells, it keeps it from sliding :)
<Cheri703> works pretty well
<canthus13> Cool.
 * Unit1931 is back from doing the driveway
<Cheri703> did you slip?
<Cheri703> ooo, if you have a spare $15 or so, (other than what you spent on a processor :/ ) I have just the product for you
<Unit1931> Not too badly...
<Unit1931> What would that be? boots?
<Cheri703> getting a link, one sec
<Cheri703> http://www.amazon.com/Yaktrax-Walker-Traction-Cleats-Black/dp/B001CZJIPA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292217176&sr=8-1
<Cheri703> they go over your shoes and give you traction. I have some, they're AWESOME
<Unit1931> I would need the size L
<Unit1931> They look nice! Good for sledding!
<Cheri703> yeah, they're sweet
<Cheri703> I have 2 pair, one for regular shoes, one for my gigantic honkin' boots
<Unit1931> All of mine are big....
<Unit1931> Think of our driveway in this snow/ice...and more to come....
 * BiosElement waves at folks who are up late >.>
<Cheri703> yo BiosElement
<BiosElement> Hey there Cheri703, how's it going?
<Cheri703> alright, and for you?
<BiosElement> Ahh, kinda having a hard time with my project but otherwise good hah.
<Cheri703> anything a non-programmer could help with?
<BiosElement> Ahh ironically 80% of my work with the project is community work. Herding cats is an apt description.
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Cheri703> if you ever need a hand, let me know...I have enough other crazy stuff going on, but sometimes a break dealing with other people's crazy stuff is good :)
<BiosElement> We hit a high point with new members joining daily, now that dies down and people are convinced the project's dying. >.>
<Cheri703> people are dumb
<BiosElement> Well in honesty, the problems could have been avoided if I'd had more experience with managing projects but ahh well, know better now.
<Cheri703> eh, have to learn somehow
<BiosElement> True.
<BiosElement> Oh yeah, and I have to stop laughing at stupid rules lists that have complete breakdowns on what's now allowed. :P
<BiosElement> Since I just wrote one. >.>
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit1931> Is it going any better then before?
<BiosElement> Unit1931, Honestly I'd say it's on the up. But that's just my opinion heh.
<Cheri703> firefox keeps getting gigantic :( I'm annoyed with it.
<Cheri703> I need sleeker firefox
<BiosElement> Mozilla's gonna die if they don't fall back to their roots. >.>
<Cheri703> it was freezing up, and it was at 265MB of memory use
<BiosElement> Ouch
<Cheri703> >.< with like 4 tabs open. I tend to leave firefox open for long periods of time, so it gets bigger and bigger, but I know I closed it earlier today
<Unit1931> I don't have it installed in Lubu waaay too pigy (use midori)
<Unit1931> Firefox: 572M >.<
<BiosElement> Chrome: 54M >.>
<Cheri703> I used chrome for a little while, and the big things were good, but a lot of little things drove me back to ff
<BiosElement> I can't stand ff anymore >.>
<Unit1931> Two days and 40 running tabs...
<Cheri703> I like having my tab options, I like having adblock working properly, I like my add-ons, etc
<Cheri703> and some sites just hate chrome
<Cheri703> well, chromium, that's what I was using
<BiosElement> Like? >.>
<BiosElement> It's webkit
<BiosElement> Any site that fails at webkit fail at life. Full stop. >.<
<Cheri703> I don't remember
<Cheri703> but some stuff wouldn't load properly
<Cheri703> I had flash issues too
<BiosElement> I've never understood why web devs don't rank Webkit higher then Gecko. :|
<BiosElement> I mean really, webkit is just plain awesome.
 * BiosElement coughs
<Cheri703> I don't really know the difference honestly
<Cheri703> I'm off to bed, I'm supposed to be leaving my house in just under 6.5 hours -_-
<Unit193> BiosElement: What do you think of the DjVu format?
<BiosElement> Unit1931, I don't think anything of it, What is it? :P
<Unit193> Kinda like PDF
<Unit193> http://djvu.org/
<BiosElement> Seems like it might be cool
<Unit193> I have never seen a DjVu doc online anywhere (excluding their site)
<Cheri703> I had one
<Cheri703> at one point
 * Cheri703 should be asleep
<Cheri703> let me see if I can find the site
<Unit193> I was going to ask you if you were supposed to be in bed :)
<Cheri703> I am in bed, just not tired at all
<Unit193> You might be tomorrow
<Cheri703> probably, but I think if I don't use the weather as an excuse to cancel/postpone that appointment, I'm going to use illness, because I still don't feel well at all
<Cheri703> www.archive.org offers books in djvu (among others), this isn't the book I'd downloaded, but it's one: http://www.archive.org/details/littlewomenormeg00alcoiala
<Cheri703> they have ereader formats now too
<Unit193> I did see that on Wikipedia
<Unit1931> Looking up Poe
<Cheri703> OMG WHY AM I NOT TIRED!?!?!?
<Unit1931> I have been there (Don't try hitting your head!)
<Cheri703> I even went and ate, because sometimes weird blood sugar makes me weird and not tired, but...nope, nothing
<Unit1931> Board and not tired?
<Cheri703> indeed.
<Unit1931> Ever been tired, board and you still can't get to sleep?
<Cheri703> oh yes, often
<Unit1931> I'm really liking finch... (but I still love Pidgin)
<Cheri703> I might check it out
<Unit1931> When/if you join a chat use /users
<Unit1931> Error 404: Time not found
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit1931> Couldn't help it (The time was 4:04AM)
<Cheri703> gotcha :)
<Unit1931> I have stuff sent out at 4:04 everyday
<Cheri703> I'm being moderately productive, printing out business cards that I need, and attempting to get my stupid hp printer that I hate to work as a share from ubu to xp
<Cheri703> the driver is dumb
<Cheri703> yeah?
<Unit1931> I don't think I have issues with our HP... I not being productive at all
<Cheri703> when do you go to school?
<Unit1931> I'm homeschooled (don't have to get up too early)
<Cheri703> ah, I thought that might be the case
<Unit1931> My sisters turned out a bit better...
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> sometimes I wonder what the lurkers think when they read their scrollback...
<Unit1931> I try not to think of that or that's this is logged....
<Cheri703> heh, yah
<Cheri703> *yeah
<Unit1931> "Who are the two crazy people at that time of night?"
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> you have the advantage of anonymity though, some of them have met me in person :)
<Unit1931> No others in this area, right?
<Cheri703> nope
<Unit1931> I really should have gone to sleep hours ago... (how are the other U-Hours?)
<Cheri703> they're a bit better attended
<Unit1931> This one is much newer
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> and a much smaller area
<Cheri703> I do think you could hang out at panera and catch that one guy if he goes :) I'm going to try to get in touch with him to say I'm not going to be there this week
<Unit1931> I can't go. Only U-Hour I have gone to so I don't know how the Akron one is like
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> yeah, I only went to the one in cbus
<Unit1931> 30th may work, I know a person that can't go to any before Jan
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit1931> I'm out!!
<Cheri703> night
<Unit1931> Morning
<Cheri703> semantics
<Unit1931> Morning does not come before 7am
<canthus13> haha! "Every time the link light on my modem stops blinking, my computer turns itself off!"
<Unit1931> What in the world?
<Unit1931> Get a ton of funny work calls?
<BiosElement> Aweosme...
<BiosElement> Linux Foundation sends all their outgoing emails through their spamassassin filter...and it gives their OWN e-mails a 92% chance of being spam
<BiosElement> Hint: It is.
<canthus13> Yep. I get plenty of oddball calls.
<Unit1931> canthus13: do you try to get people not to enable remote management on their router?
<canthus13> Unit1931: We don't care. But if they get hacked, that's their problem. we just shut 'em off if we get botnet complaints.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-14
<BiosElement> The Evil Overlord List
<BiosElement> "It is never necessary to store explosive materials and/or fuel anywhere near my central control or computer complex.  If for some reason such a situation should come about, they will not be in the same room as the central computer.  They will be in a concrete bunker protected by blast doors and fire prevention systems.  The same goes for the vats of toxic waste, acids, and super-cold liquids."
<BiosElement> http://legendspbem.angelfire.com/eviloverlordlist.html >.>
<canthus13> BiosElement: Eh? Since when? You *MUST* store explosives in your NOC. it's a building code requirement.  And I thought angelfire was gone...
<Cheri703> every day I hate this printer more and more :(
<Unit1931> Did you see the Sunday office max ad? Brother laster printer (only) $60(?)
<canthus13> laster printer?
 * canthus13 wants a firster printer.
 * canthus13 has to hand-feed his hp one sheet at a time because it won't feed itself.  It's like having a quadroplegic around.
<Unit1931> It's not a network printer
<canthus13> So? Any printer is a network printer if you share it. :P
<Cheri703> no, I didn't see that, I'll take a look
<Cheri703> I'd like to have color (ideal) and I'd like to duplex if possible
<Unit1931> Do you have the ad?
<Cheri703> I get their emails, and I'm actually on their site atm
<Cheri703> there's a brother color inkjet for that price, not seeing a laser
<Unit1931> Cheri703: Brother Laser HL2240 (bit off on price $70)
<Cheri703> rawr firefox, stop being dumb!
<Cheri703> I'll look, thanks
<Cheri703> iiiinteresting
<Unit1931> "Brother Color Inkjet Wireless All-in-One" $60
<Cheri703> it's on the list, thanks :)
<Cheri703> yeah, seeing that, eyeing the $80 one though, looks like it has better reviews
<Unit1931> My hand smells like icing...
<Cheri703> better than MAAAAANY other things it could smell like
<Unit1931> Very true...
<Cheri703> so I think I found the printer I will get if I get a printer
<Unit1931> What one?
<Cheri703> epson stylus nx625
<Cheri703> auto duplexing = win
<Cheri703> and it's $99 available locally
<Cheri703> so just trying to decide if it's worth the money with looming unemployment possible :/
<Unit1931> Wireless too!
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> would be really nice for printing up stuff for getting my business going
<Unit1931> Your own business?
<Cheri703> yeah, my Tech Hero thing
<Cheri703> helping with computers and such
<Unit1931> I think I remember that... older people, right?
<Cheri703> yeah, anyone really, but yeah
<Unit1931> If you try that, I'd like to know when and what you do (maybe tell people that need help)\
<Cheri703> ok, I sort of have it going now, just need to get the word out
<Cheri703> need to print more business cards, but my printer keeps eating them :(
<Unit1931> Do you have any sort of list? (h/w, data recovery, OS Install, Macs, servers, etc)
<Cheri703> yeah, it's a fairly basic list that should end with "if not listed, ask"
<Cheri703> I'll get it to you sometime soon
<Unit1931> Did anyone else get that?
<canthus13> Get what?
<canthus13> Teh netsplit?
<Unit1931> Just making sure I'm not crazy... or more crazy...
<canthus13> we're *ALL* a bit... crazy... here.
<BiosElement> Why canthus13, I'm not crazy....it's the world that's crazy. ;P
<BiosElement> Heads up for those who may have missed: http://www.humblebundle.com/ <--If you like PC games, you must click that. >.>
<canthus13> BiosElement: bought it earlier this year.
<BiosElement> canthus13, No you didn't. ;)
<BiosElement> Heads up, that's a 'new' humble bundle
 * BiosElement kicks canthus13 until he checks if he wants it >.>
 * BiosElement won't let anyone miss it :P
<BiosElement> Oh yeah and I'm poor atm so make sure to keep up the badass Linux average of 14.11 bucks :D
<BiosElement> We're yet again doubling macs
<canthus13> Hmm.
<canthus13> Well, I'll definitely get that for my kids. :)
<canthus13> Hah. someone paid 313.37
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-15
<Unit193> Hello Cheri703!
<Cheri703> hey
<Cheri703> brb
<Cheri703> back :)
<Unit193> Welcome back!
 * Cheri703 got a printer!
<Unit193> That multi one?
<Cheri703> and reaffirmed my love for both microcenter and newegg
<Cheri703> a different one, but similar
<Cheri703> a canon, very similar except a secondary paper path
<Cheri703> (lets you feed straight through instead of making it curve over)
<Unit193> Not going for an HP ;)
<Cheri703> pricematched newegg for $89.99, so I got a $10 2 year replacement thing, which normally I don't go for, but printers crap out quickly, and basically within 2 years, I can go back and get a gift card for the full purchase price if it does
<Unit193> Would you try SSH -x over dialup?
<Cheri703> probably do the ssh -Y -C
<Cheri703> not x
<Unit193> Mostly asking if you would try X11 over a dialup connection
<Cheri703> worth a shot
<Cheri703> if it doesn't work, and you're doing it from terminal, just do ctrl c
<Cheri703> and it'll cancel it
<Unit193> I love screen -rx :)
<Cheri703> yeah? I still haven't messed with it. I've been running around all day
<Unit193> I still have pidgin open, but I mostly use screen with finch
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> Woo. screen's man page is almost 3000 lines.
<Unit193> I didn't read it all (most are too long)
<Unit193> Pidgin is mostly for the sound (I can't get finch to tell me)
<canthus13> Heh. Most of the stuff you'll never use.
<Cheri703> gotta drive home now, ttyl
<Unit193> Bye
<thafreak> over dialup, you want NX
<thafreak> look at nomachine.com
<thafreak> or freenx
<thafreak> or neatx
<thafreak> or, for full desktop, x2go
<thafreak> they all use NX developed by nomachine
<thafreak> super duper X compression...
<thafreak> but freenx (and maybe neatx) and the nomachine stuff, all let you run a single X command over ssh...
<Unit19P> are any of them wine?
<thafreak> actually, maybe x2go does to
<thafreak> no...no wine
<thafreak> they all have native ubuntu packages
<thafreak> freenx is being replaced by neatx (which is being developed by google no less)
<Unit19P> Sorry, do any work on Win?
<thafreak> oh yeah
<thafreak> no machine has a native windows client
<Unit19P> My grandma has one win comp (and I bet it's only a WinModem:( )
<thafreak> OH
<thafreak> wait, do you want to run apps on a remote win machine?
<Unit19P> Noooo
<thafreak> or you want to use the win machine to run apps on a remote linux box?
<Unit19P> SSH FROM Win
<thafreak> Gotcha, yeah, NX is probably the only chance of it working over dialup
<Unit19P> The "server" is Lubuntu
<canthus13> Remote lose machine.
<thafreak> you'll probably get better milage running a single app though...but a full desktop MIGHT be doable...may be dreadfully slow
<Unit19P> Single app is just fine
<canthus13> A full desktop forwarded over the internet is painfully slow.
<Unit19P> I think I was looking at NX a bit back!
 * canthus13 accidentally did it once. (ssh -X, startx)
<canthus13> Gnome popped up 45 minutes after I forgot about it.
<thafreak> canthus13: you've never tried something using NX have you?
<canthus13> Nope.
 * canthus13 is quite happy to use cli apps for everything he does over ssh.
<thafreak> I usually run a full desktop from my home pc at work using NX...works almost as if it were local
<canthus13> Nice.
<thafreak> course, we got big pipes at work...almost as big as your company probably :)
<Unit193> Like VNC in the way of installing a server and (portable?) client
<canthus13> Heh.  I've got 2mbit up here at home, and access to 50/10 on my play machine... access to an OC3 on my work machine.
<Unit193> or does the X server work with it?
<thafreak> yeah, only NX compresses much much better than vnc
<canthus13> VNC is a bit sluggish and ugly.
<thafreak> Well, VNC actually makes a fake X server, that your apps run as...
<canthus13> ..And inconsistent in it's speed detection.
<thafreak> NX does some kind of proxy magic and talks to a real x server
<thafreak> NX is magic
<Unit193> What server do I need to install?
<thafreak> you seriously have to try it to believe...
<thafreak> I would try the one from nomachine
<Unit193> Not in the repo?
<thafreak> it's free for personal use, and "allows 2 silmultaneous connections"
<thafreak> nope
<thafreak> the ones available in a repo aren't as polished...yet
<Unit193> I use VNC all the time...
<thafreak> and I *think* nomachine just released a brand new version, which is supposedly a huge leap forward in performance...
<Unit193> I kinda need a portable win client... (I *can* install, but....)
<thafreak> there's a portable nx version I thought...check portableapps.com
<thafreak> yeah I just checked, the open NX servers aren't in the main repos still...you have to add a PPA to get them
<thafreak> Actually, check out x2go too...that's what I use, as it has a ton of features (Remote sound, file sharing, etc)
<Unit193> PortableApps 2X client?
<thafreak> and ACTUALLY, there may be a web based x2go client somewhere
<thafreak> nothing to install
<Unit193> Portable app would be best, but install would be second (dialup = slow)
<Unit193> Server, Client AND Node??
<thafreak> yeah...it's goofy
<thafreak> you could potentially split those up, and put server on one machine and node on another
<Unit193> So install node & server on Lubuntu? (where are the repos? maybe only DEBs?)
<thafreak> eh, actually, I just use x2go now
<thafreak> it's much easier to install
<Unit193> What one works best on slow connections?
<thafreak> just the "windows client" isn't quite so simple. It installs an x server, pulseaudio, and some other stuff...
<thafreak> They all use the same compression libraries actually
<thafreak> so, really they're all about the same...
<thafreak> It's just where do you want the hassle, on setting up the server part, or the windows part
<thafreak> Oh, and also note, that the no machine version eats up CPU on your linux box...
<thafreak> x2go has been more cpu friendly for me...
<Unit193> server is 500MHz so CPU friendly sounds really good
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<dmcglone> Cheri703: you here?
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone!
<dmcglone> whats up Unit19
<dmcglone> oops
<dmcglone> chopped your name off
<dmcglone> darn tab key.. LOL
<Unit193> Better then my head...
<dmcglone> thats true
<Unit193> Installing x2go server
<dmcglone> I bought me a new printer today
<Unit193> Cheri703 did too
<dmcglone> she did
<dmcglone> no wonder she's not responding to me, she's too busy messing with it
<Unit193> thafreak: Does x2go work with single windows too?
<Unit193> I think she doesn't like you....
<Unit193> brb - SGA
<dmcglone> Nah we're good
<dmcglone> Well I'm gonna head out of here and get me a good nights sleep
<dmcglone> I'll talk to ya all later
<canthus13> later
<dmcglone> later canthus13
<BiosElement> canthus13, You did see that was a new bundle right? ;P
<canthus13> Yep.  Gettin' it for my boys for christmas.
<BiosElement> hah, awesome
<Cheri703> anyone available to help me with some installation issues?
<canthus13> what's up?
<Cheri703> trying to install this: http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100301702.html
<Cheri703> it has an "install.sh" file in it
<Cheri703> and when I run it, I get "An error occurred. The package management system cannot be identified"
<Cheri703> that line exists as an output in the script, but I have NO idea why it's outputting that
<canthus13> It's australian. run it backwards?
<canthus13> :)
 * canthus13 checks out the script.
<Cheri703> well, there's this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475336
<Cheri703> and I kind of get it, but...
<canthus13> there's your problem.. you got the australian drivers. :)
<canthus13> (Download linke in the post says asia)
<Cheri703> well, yes...
<canthus13> Are you running 32 bit or 64?
<Cheri703> 32
<Cheri703> someone further down says that to get theirs working on 32 they had to comment out stuff too
<thafreak> Unit193: I think x2go does support single windows too
<canthus13> Cheri703: Did you try the commenting out part?
<Cheri703> trying to figure it out
<canthus13> gedit or nano install.sh, comment, save. :)
<Cheri703> well, yeah, trying to figure out what to comment...I'll reread the thread
<Cheri703> now I got "An error occurred. A necessary package could not be found in the proper location."
<Cheri703> I had been looking in the wrong part of the script, but now I don't know where to look for where it is looking for the files
<canthus13> I'd use the search function to locate one of the strings.
 * Cheri703 doesn't know what string to look for :(
<Cheri703> sorry for being difficult
<canthus13> All good.
 * Cheri703 is excited to use new printer!
<canthus13> Search for "deb are error"  and you should find the correct code block. (No quotes)
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> well, I got that, for the commenting, now I need to figure out why it isn't finding the file
<canthus13> It looks like the script is a bit different...
<Cheri703> yeah
 * canthus13 checks the drivers from the asia server.
<canthus13> ...although the model # appears to be different.
<Cheri703> well, yeah, mine is a 5220
<Cheri703> the one I downloaded is 5250
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Cheri703> the one in the thread is different
<Cheri703> mg5220
<canthus13> Yeah. I just figured that out.
<Cheri703> sorry >.<
<canthus13> All good. :)
<canthus13> I dunno.. I can't find anything talking about it not working.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> np
<Cheri703> I'm bugging other people about it too ;)
<Unit193> I may end up doing what dmc did, have gnome with KDE apps....
<paultag> If anyone cares to give me a plug for the IRC Council, I'd love it :) -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Paultag/Plugs
<Unit193> Hello jacob!
<jacob> heya Unit193
<jacob> how's it goin
<Unit193> Good I guess, you?
<jacob> pretty good here, sleeping the day away
<jacob> (sorry, i'm tabbing around windows catching up on things :P)
<Unit193> Hey Cheri703
<Cheri703> hi
<Cheri703> I only have a few minutes :/
<Unit193> then goodbye :D
<Cheri703> well, I'm here for a bit
<canthus13> Cheri703: Figure out the printer yet?
<Cheri703> :/ not entirely
<canthus13> Oh wow. Lexmark now supports linux officially.  How'd I miss this?
<Cheri703> what? really? last lexmark I had was HORRIBLE
<Cheri703> and their ink was stupid expensive too
<Cheri703> might have to reconsider lexmark
<Cheri703> if I end up returning this one
<canthus13> Lexmark black ink is cheap.
<canthus13> around 5 bucks a cart.
<canthus13> dunno about color.
 * canthus13 may consider one for business use.  It'd be nice to have something that uses cheap ink for printing invoices and such.
<canthus13> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=lexmark_linux&num=1
<canthus13> http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=content&id=OS4&locale=en&userlocale=EN_US
<Cheri703> hmmmm
<Cheri703> maybe it was just that one I had
<Unit193> You can get cheap refills from CartridgeWorld
<Cheri703> do they do the crappy thing hp does with the expiration dates on ink?
<canthus13> Lexmark has been advertising 5 dollar black ink carts on Tv for a while now.
 * Cheri703 was vaguely considering going back on her standards and contemplating an hp
<canthus13> dunno.
<canthus13> that's why I'm not gonna buy another hp.
<canthus13> hp just works, though.
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you get the normal printers (not scan/fax/network and stuff)
<canthus13> Unit193: Nah. I usually just get a scan/copier/printer combo.
<Cheri703> other question is if the driver is fully featured or not
<Cheri703> yeah, that's why they're off my list, I was thinking of going back since they're ubuntu compatible...but I hate them :(
<Cheri703> I installed the .deb files that were in that canon driver, and it's HORRIBLE with features. I can print, but can't change resolution, can't get 99% of the features that it has
<Cheri703> and it has a LOT of features :(
<canthus13> Bummer.  And I suppose CUPS doesn't support it.
<Cheri703> if brother had an mfp that would duplex, I'd get it :/
<canthus13> I actually like my hp, but it has issues with feeding paper.
<Unit193> Brother has good linux support?
<canthus13> I have no idea.
<Unit193> They seem to:http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<deejoe> not a bad little page for this
<deejoe> http://www.hiren.info/pages/bios-boot-cdrom
<Cheri703> my stupid wifi cuts out! it drives me nuts :(
<canthus13> Cheri703: Which wireless card?
<Cheri703> I don't know, I could look. I'm going to be sending my netbook for repairs, and one of the issues is my wireless
<Cheri703> so hopefully it'll get fixed
<Cheri703> but the internet cutting out affects husband too, and he's wired
<canthus13> Ah. So it's your router.
<canthus13> Running any torrents?
<Cheri703> nope. and I don't think it's the router...next time it does it I'll check the modem page. I was reading stuff so didn't really notice till everything signed back in...
<canthus13> Oh yeah.. that's right. You keep losing connection.
<canthus13> And of course your modem doesn't keep logs, so no way to tell if there are any T4 timeouts. :P
<_bbb_> suck
<_bbb_> i have similar problem
<_bbb_> with wireless bridge
<canthus13> (T4 timeouts are bad, indicate a loss of connectivity with CMTS, and usually indicate a wiring problem between the modem and the tap.)
<_bbb_> wet54g
<Cheri703> yuppers
<canthus13> wet?
<Cheri703> it's no good
<canthus13> shouldn't wet your bridge.
<_bbb_> thats a lot of acronyms
<_bbb_> cant be good
<canthus13> CMTS = Cable Modem Termination System.  that's the hub, which serves a given area and aggregates the signals from all the nodes attached to it.
<canthus13> Each node should serve about 200-500 customers, depending on the type of hardware serving it.
<canthus13> A tap is basically just a heavy duty splitter, and serves 4-8 houses.
<canthus13> Anyway.
<canthus13> Most T4 timeouts are caused by a bad tap, bad drop, bad ground block, bad splitters in the house, or cracked/loose fittings on the cable ends.
<canthus13> They don't get fixed unless the customer complains.  the ISP has no real way of knowing that it's going on otherwise.
<Cheri703> yeah, next time it does it, I'm going to verify that it's them, and not mine somehow, and then call
<canthus13> lately, though, we've been seeing T4 timeouts caused by load balancing.  Older cable modems can't handle automatic load balancing and have to drop off and reacquire their channel.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Cool.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-16
<canthus13> wow. that was a lot of lag..
<Cheri703> hooray for a crunchy hdd!
<canthus13> crunchy?
<Cheri703> it was making crunching noises, then scraping/screeching noises, then it died completely
<canthus13> Nice.  It'll make a decent set of wind chimes...
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm going to liveboot to see if everything else is healthy
<canthus13> You *might* be able to recover a bit from it.  Stuff it in 2 or 3 freezer bags, then freeze it overnight.
<Cheri703> (on that note, is there a quick utility to check the viability of other hardware?)
<Cheri703> I'll try it
<canthus13> Hmm. The only thing I can think of is a motherboard diagnostic card.
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> memtest86 does a decent job of testing RAM.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> back to microcenter tomorrow, woo! :/
<Cheri703> got that person's laptop settled, now to see about this dang printer
<canthus13> Use a hammer.
<Cheri703> :/ will just return it if it comes to that
<Cheri703> I don't want to compromise my moral stance on hp, but...if they have one that does what I want...it's tempting :/
<Cheri703> so the turboprint driver is...manageable, but 30day free trial then purchase :/
<Cheri703> rawr at hp :( :( :(
<Cheri703> they have a printer that does basically what I want for $60 :(
<dmcglone> Hello peeps :-)
 * canthus13 is *NOT* a squishy, animal-shaped marshmallow covered in colored sugar.
<dmcglone> is that what a peep is?
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> google "peep science"
<dmcglone> I'm on top of it
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> Ah your referring to the name of them little yellow marshmallow ducks for easter
<dmcglone> I forgot all about them
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> Heard you got a new printer Cheri703
<Cheri703> yes indeed
<dmcglone> what did ya decide to go with?
<canthus13> she's having buyer's remorse.
<dmcglone> I got me an HP 6500n and it's awesome
<canthus13> heh.
<Cheri703> I got a canon pixma mg5220
<Cheri703> and canthus13 I got it working alright :)
<Cheri703> printed out a bunch of stuff that my hps (multiple of them) would never have handled as smoothly :D
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> dmcglone: mine can duplex!
<dmcglone> I'm not sure if mine can, but I can print from anywhere I have internet access
<dmcglone> and it's got instant built in apps
<dmcglone> check this out: http://h30495.www3.hp.com/?from=h20563.www2.hp.com&jumpid=in_R11549%2FDT
<Cheri703> sweet
<Cheri703> mine is wireless as well, and it has iphone printing support, I'm curious if there's android support too
<dmcglone> yeah mine has smart phone ability too, but unfortunately I don't have internet on my phone :-/
<Cheri703> :/
<dmcglone> I got tired of at&t charging me for crap so I told them to take it and shove it where the sun don't shine
<dmcglone> Cheri703:  ever heard of coupon mom?
<Cheri703> nope
<dmcglone> it's a website where you can get tons of great deals and coupons, but them sites require windows because you have to download software to make sure you don't print more coupons than allowed, well I always had to go get on my moms windows computer, but now it's all built into my printer
<Unit193> Doesn't work in wine?
<dmcglone> wine never works for me man
<dmcglone> I have come to hate wine
<Unit193> I have it on every Linux install....
<dmcglone> your better off running window in a VM
<Unit193> Nope...
<dmcglone> let me rephrase that: I'm better off that is
<Unit193> Have some left over works files (from a Win98) works 99 works better in linux then windows!!
<canthus13> Depends on what it is.
<dmcglone> wine just never ever works for me :-/
<canthus13> not everything works better in a VM.
<dmcglone> I hear people talk about how wine works for them, but it just seems to hate me!
<canthus13> dmcglone: If you weren't so mean to it...
<Unit193> dmcglone: I may end up doing it like you do (gnome with KDE apps)
<dmcglone> Awww I feel the love ;-)
<dmcglone> thats cool
<dmcglone> it might work great for you Unit193
 * dmcglone has been using linux for many moons
<Unit193> I really hate decisions (that's all linux seems to be)
<Unit193> How would that work great?
<Cheri703> wine works for a few programs for me, but I'm a fan of vmware player
<dmcglone> I like the fact that if I pay thousands of dollars for an app, I can at least have a shot at fixing it myself, before I spend another thousand paying the people that couldn't code it right in the first place ;-)
<dmcglone> I used to use VMware
<dmcglone> the only reason I have windows is for Command & Conquer. so there is no sense in running a VM
<Unit193> My sister needs Office 2k7 for school....
<dmcglone> I wonder what it can do that Ooo can't
<Cheri703> office can run in wine
<Cheri703> dmcglone: save as a docx most likely
<Unit193> 2007
<Unit193> ?
<Cheri703> probably
<Cheri703> give me a sec and I can find out
<Unit193> (Still have to test it)
 * Cheri703 may have a copy floating around as an iso..
<dmcglone> I would look deep into Ooo and see if it can do everything she needs
<Unit193> It can't
<Cheri703> dmcglone: too many people are using the .docx now, it's stupid
<canthus13> docx sucks.
<canthus13> docx pisses me off every day at work.
<Cheri703> yes, I hate it
<dmcglone> Cheri703: on a side note, I am meeting Matthew tomorrow morning
<Cheri703> yeah, he mentioned that :)
<Cheri703> I'm glad it (at least so far) is working out :)
<canthus13> We don't have office on our machines. We have Office 2003 document viewers.  Idiot secretaries in the company send out memos as docx.
<dmcglone> he'll be happy.
<Cheri703> ha, fun canthus13
<canthus13> Yeah.
<dmcglone> I'll take good care of him, thats for sure
<Cheri703> awesome dmcglone, he and his wife are great people
<dmcglone> yes, he is very polite
<Cheri703> he can be very....enthusiastic :)
<dmcglone> I'll make sure he gets the royal treatment
<Cheri703> awesome :) it's appreciated
<dmcglone> well him being enthusiastic is better than my sarcasm... :-)
<Cheri703> probably true
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> it's gotta be true
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> I can be real bad with that too dmcglone
<Cheri703> I always love it when people hear a phrase used often, and they write it in a completely wrong way: from an amazon review "[designer] NEVER seize to amaze me!"
<dmcglone> I don't know why I have to always joke around
<dmcglone> guess i'm afraid people will not like me
<Cheri703> I'm VERY sarcastic
 * dmcglone has always been the class clown
<Cheri703> eh, sometimes joking is good, sometimes people want to see past it
<Cheri703> ooo, completely random subject change: I got husband and I matching nerf guns the other day :D
<dmcglone> your right cheri
<dmcglone> so you can shoot each other when your mad at one another
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> sometimes ;)
<Cheri703> they're fun
<Cheri703> they're 6 shot revolvers :D
<Unit193> I know some people that have them at work....
<canthus13> Nice.
<Cheri703> it is his first nerf gun EVER
<Cheri703> his parents never let him have one
<Cheri703> he's been going around the house shooting things for target practice
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> dogs?
<Cheri703> no, they'd eat the darts
<dmcglone> haha
<Unit193> yeah...
<Cheri703> the beagle mixes are nervous enough as it is...they're scared of the tiniest things :/ I'm working on socializing them
<dmcglone> bring em to me, i'll talk their ears off
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh, not quite that kind, but we are trying to have more visitors so they get used to other people, at our old place, we pretty much NEVER had people over
<dmcglone> on second thought, they might turn them against being social
<Cheri703> house was too run down :(
<dmcglone> I know how that goes. When my wife and I first got married, we had it rough. took us many years to climb the ladder.
<dmcglone> It was especially hard for me because of my condition
<dmcglone> I've had managers say it right to my face too.
<dmcglone> I went to school to be Diesel Mechanic, and I had one manager tell me he wouldn't hire me because he was afraid I would get hit by a car or truck in the garage!
<dmcglone> Oh those were the days
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> Your mostly, right?
<dmcglone> mostly what?
<Unit193> deaf?
<Cheri703> :(
<dmcglone> with my hearing aid on I hear everything
<dmcglone> talk on the phone, listen to music etc, etc
<Unit193> can be nice to take them out...
<dmcglone> but when I take it off, I am completely deaf
<dmcglone> Oh yeah. everyone says I have the best of both worlds
<dmcglone> I wasn't born deaf though
<Unit193> I might not go that far... have you found it handy?
<Unit193> (is this a bad topic?)
<dmcglone> no
<dmcglone> I'm fine with talking about it
<dmcglone> It doesn't bother me
<Unit193> I don't always get what is and what isn't
<dmcglone> have I found what handy? being able to turn my ears off so to speak? LOL
<canthus13> Depends.  'Born deaf' culture is a bit different from 'Went deaf' culture.
<dmcglone> true canthus13
<dmcglone> very very true
<dmcglone> I know some deaf people that hate hearing aids
<canthus13> When it comes to Born deaf, some of them can be downright militant about their opinions, just like hearing people.
<dmcglone> they don't believe in them
<Cheri703> canthus13: my grandma and her brother were born deaf
<Cheri703> grandma = militant
<Cheri703> also she used to favor my brother over me because he had a hearing loss >.<
<dmcglone> I lost my hearing from medical malpractice when I was 7
<canthus13> Cheri703: it can be a pain in the butt dealing with folks like that.
<Unit193> Cheri703: used to?
<dmcglone> Cheri703: I don't think she favored him, I just think they were probably closer because they both understood what each had to bear in life :-/
<Cheri703> I've seen them once in the past 10 years or so, and he wasn't around :)
<Cheri703> dmcglone: she did...I was like 6 and she'd tell me not to eat so much, and then give him candy o.O various things, various ways, even my parents noticed and my dad had to tell her to stop
<dmcglone> I have deaf friends and I connect with them in such a different and deeper way than i do some of my other friends
<canthus13> Some deaf folks are downright prejudiced agains hearing folks.
<Cheri703> I'd imagine so
<canthus13> But it takes all types. :P
<dmcglone> canthus13: are you just saying that because you got turned down by a really really really hot deaf girl?
<dmcglone> LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone: Nah. :)
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> my brother dated a deaf girl for a while
<canthus13> dmcglone: I'm saying this because my parents used to do a lot of volunteer work through the church with the deaf community in San Antonio.
<dmcglone> cool
<Cheri703> they broke up (for various reasons) but he mentioned that he would realize he'd gone DAYS without speaking
<Cheri703> and he easily isolates himself, so it wasn't a particularly good thing for him
<dmcglone> I isolate myself a lot
<dmcglone> not because I'm deaf, but because I need a mental break
<canthus13> Meh. So do I.  It's a geek thing.
<dmcglone> I work non stop
<dmcglone> I take care of 3 kids practically by myself
<canthus13> s straight.
<Cheri703> well, yeah, but for someone who already isolates, to have their "social time" be completely silent as well? it was wearing on him even though he didn't realize it at the time :/
<canthus13> Pisses off my wife sometimes.  I'll get to a point where I tell her to go away because she's been sitting next to me for two or three hours straight.
<Cheri703> husband and I spend most of our time in separate rooms
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<dmcglone> Cheri703: I love silence
<dmcglone> silence is golden
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> me too, husband is ALWAYS ALWAYS making noise of some sort
<Cheri703> tapping, humming, whistling, shaking his foot (movement is annoying as well, if I'm not the one causing it), etc
<Cheri703> drives me NUTS
<dmcglone> amplify that 3 times along with a wife barking orders and ya got my life... LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> women don't bark orders, they gently compel ;)
<dmcglone> have you met my wife???? HAHA
<dmcglone> 2 of my kids are like your husband Cheri703
<dmcglone> they constantly talk like you are in california
<dmcglone> they fight constantly
<dmcglone> it's a never ending battle
<dmcglone> LOL
<Unit193> Two older sisters....
<dmcglone> BUT......I wouldn't trade it for the world
 * dmcglone loves his kids to death
<dmcglone> and I am very protective of my girls
<dmcglone> Unit193 do you torture them?
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Unit193> OLDER sisters ;)
<dmcglone> what you scared of them because they are older?
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone> here's a great thing about being deaf, I sleep through everything
<Unit193> I'm taller so no issue there... the one whacks me at times
<dmcglone> whack her back
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> I mostly come out as the bad one, so I don't whack back much (I actually like that sister)
<Unit193> Not that I don't like the other one
<dmcglone> can I ask you something?
<Unit193> sure!
<dmcglone> how old are you?
<dmcglone> lmao
<Unit193> 137
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> canthus13: you must be into something tonight to be this quiet
<canthus13> Nah.
<canthus13> Just doin' other stuff, listening to the violent femmes....
<dmcglone> is that music?
<canthus13> Yup. Remember "Blister in The Sun" or "Add it Up"?
<dmcglone> no?
<dmcglone> was it by violent femme
<dmcglone> s
<canthus13> Late 80's/early 90's.
<canthus13> Yep.
<Cheri703> let me go oooouut like i blister in the sun, let me go ooooout, big hands I know you're the one
<Cheri703> something like that
<dmcglone> that was too early for me
<canthus13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra8VTlXVqUQ
<dmcglone> that didn't sound right
<canthus13> Let me go on, not out. :)
<Cheri703> meh
<Cheri703> close enough
<Cheri703> that's what it sounds like
<canthus13> but yeah, that's the song. :)
<dmcglone> are they heavy metal?
<Cheri703> then he's saying "oooowwwwn"
<canthus13> More like early alternative/new wave.
<Cheri703> ooo, flat mullet there
<canthus13> with a bit of rockabilly.
<dmcglone> I see.
<Cheri703> acoustic guitar guy
<canthus13> They were just a really fun band.
<dmcglone> I was more into thrash metal than anything back in them days
<canthus13> and this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHapDS2fcFE&NR=1 (add it up)
<dmcglone> anyone remember when Metallica first put "one" on Mtv?
<canthus13> Yep.
<Cheri703> ooo, I think I've heard this one canthus13
<dmcglone> that was the very first song I heard since regaining my hearing
 * canthus13 saw 'em when they toured with GNR.
<canthus13> Cheri703: I've been rediscovering them lately, along with a bunch of other bands I hadn't listened to in years.
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> I don't have a very big selection
 * canthus13 listens to everything.
<dmcglone> A lot of my music is from when I was younger in the '70s
<dmcglone> ever heard of "the sugar hill gang"
<canthus13> Heard of 'em.
<dmcglone> I listened to Kenny Rodgers
<dmcglone> my all time favorite Meatloaf
<dmcglone> Diana ross and the supremes
<canthus13> ew.
<dmcglone> well I was young
<dmcglone> oh yeah don't forget tina turner
<dmcglone> haha
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I liked her in Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome.
<dmcglone> I'm also a really big fan of the piano
<dmcglone> so I love Elton John and Billy Joel
<dmcglone> theres also Journey
<canthus13> Ooo.. and Kiss Off: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gproa6vzgws
<canthus13> I like some Journey.
<canthus13> Never really liked Elton John... I like Billy Joel, though.
<dmcglone> my favorite is Open arms
<canthus13> As for piano, Tori Amos rocks.
<canthus13> dmcglone: I love the whole Heavy Metal sound track. :)
<dmcglone> did you like pink floyd?
<canthus13> Some.
<dmcglone> I like Elton's song "I'm still standing"
<dmcglone> but anything after '88 it's mostly just metallica, misfit, suicidal, and a few others
<canthus13> ST.. Wow. That's another one I'll have to dig up. I haven't listened to them in years.
<Cheri703> I really hate it when I'm trying to put in all of my purchases, and things don't match up -_- according to the bank site, there's some $37.99 amount that I can't remember...
<Cheri703> I just remembered that I didn't grab my receipt at walmart today, but I didn't think it was that much
<Cheri703> nvm, I think I figured it out :/ I hate this process ...blah
<Unit193> gnucash?
<Cheri703> yuppers
 * Cheri703 put up our christmas tree tonight
<Cheri703> took about 2 minutes
<Cheri703> it's a 3ish foot pre-lit artificial :)
<Unit193> We might about tomorrow...
<Cheri703> going to decorate it when I figure out what I did with the ornaments
 * canthus13 is debating putting up a tree this year.
<Cheri703> we didn't last year, we just didn't bother with it
<Cheri703> this year we're having people over for the holiday, so figure we might as well ;)
<Cheri703> this is actually the first time since we've been married that we've had people come to our home around the holidays (not ON christmas, but the day after, and my parents will be here for the weekend)
<Cheri703> maybe even the first time since we started dating...
<Cheri703> oh, and random note, today (thursday) is our 4 year anniversary! crazy
<canthus13> Ah. Congrats.  Our 14th is the 26th.
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> Congrats to both of you
<canthus13> ..and in all those years, I don't think we've ever had anyone here for teh holidays. We've always gone to my parents or hers.
<Cheri703> it is 1.0 degrees f right now...
<Cheri703> dang
<dmcglone> I am off to bed
<canthus13> Wow. it's 9 here.
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> hope your meeting with matt goes well!
<Unit193> I need to go outsite with no coat on!
<dmcglone> canthus13: is't 12:40
<dmcglone> anyway, Night all
<Unit193> Not too bad out (except the snow on my arm)
<Unit193> Trash day tomorrow
<Cheri703> why no coat?
<canthus13> It's still above 0.
<Unit193> Takes too long to put it on...
<Cheri703> I've been known to take twice as long in the bundling up as in the actual being outside
<Unit193> I'm a freak....what can I say?
 * canthus13 has been known to dash out to the mailbox in his boxers in below 0 weather...
<Unit193> not done boxers, have done no shoes....
<canthus13> Gotta have shoes for snow.
<Unit193> Not really... just move fast
<canthus13> Heh.
 * Cheri703 has LOTS of cold weather gear
<Cheri703> I get breathing problems when the air is too cold
<Unit193> Yeah, I'm very crazy (just went to get mail, again no coat)
<Cheri703> that's part of the problem, I get a REALLY bad uncontrollable cough when the air is below a certain temp, which isn't even that cold :/ so I have to keep my core warm, and I have an awesome facemask for when it's stupid cold, it actually uses your exhaled breath to heat the air you inhale
<Cheri703> takes a bit of getting used to, feels like breathing under a blanket at first
<Unit193> I don't do well with the cars heater... nasty headache
<Cheri703> yeah, I warm up the car and then promptly turn it to "cool air or slightly above"
<canthus13> http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/whitejigsaw/whitejigsaw.html <-- this is making my brain itch.  on 12x9 right now.
<Unit193> Getting good at it?
<canthus13> I'm still working on 12x9...
<BiosElement> Hmmm are we skipping the 22's ubuntu hour this month? ANyone happen to know since I'm too lazy to look? >.<
<greyfox-> The next one is scheduled for the 29th, and it's still on
<BiosElement> Ahh, cool thanks. Gotta remember to swing down there with the shiny chrome laptop ^_^
<greyfox-> Ah, very good. I would like to see that
<BiosElement> It's pretty slick really
<BiosElement> Current annoyance is the password = your gaccount password...which in my case is over 30 chars long randomly generated >.<
<BiosElement> Not a problem but it's not something I'm gonna type often in public heh
<greyfox-> haha
<greyfox-> I guess it must be all in lower-case, then?
<BiosElement> After having an account cracked once, I'm paranoid. :P
<BiosElement> Nope, it's mixed case
<BiosElement> With numbers.
<greyfox-> hmm
<greyfox-> ok
<BiosElement> Awesome... :http://www.10tv.com/live/content/local/stories/2010/12/16/story-columbus-dunbar-road-robbers-fall-asleep.html?sid=102
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-17
<Cheri703> hola boys :)
<Unit193> Hola girls :) (or are you the only one?)
<Cheri703> I think I'm the only one
<Unit193> Get some frineds on here?
<Cheri703> we'll see...
<Cheri703> I have to go >.< thought I had at least an hour, husband just called and said he's ready to be picked up.
<Unit193> Have fun!
<Cheri703> ttyl
<canthus13> Hey. where's teh meeting?
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone! canthus13: what meeting?
<canthus13> THE meeting.
 * Unit193 is clueless
<canthus13> It's a 'need-to-know' thing. :P
<canthus13> Actually, it's just a council/team lead meeting.
<Unit193> Ah, ok
<dmcglone> Ah, ok
<dmcglone> ;-)
<Unit193> BRB SG1
 * canthus13 wanders off to break his brain some more on http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/whitejigsaw/whitejigsaw.html
<Unit193> canthus13: STILL doing that???
<Unit193> dmcglone: How you doing tonight?
<canthus13> Yup. I'm on 12x9 right now... (Or still.)  had to restart it because FF crashed on me.  fortunately, it remembers which puzzle you're on.
<dmcglone> I'll be back in a bit
 * dmcglone is here again
<Unit193> Ever get those IM spam bots? they are annoying...
<Cheri703> botsentry add on for pidgin
<Cheri703> cuts them back a LOT
 * Cheri703 is trying to convince her brain to let her sleep
<Unit193> I don't really get them that much (about 7 at most in years across all services)
<Cheri703> I used to get a ton on msn
<Cheri703> ok, really have to try to sleep. I'd forgotten to turn off the audible alert for this room :)
<Cheri703> night
<Unit193> Night!
<Unit193> Hello canthus13, ever get past that puzzle?
<canthus13> Unit193: Yep.
 * canthus13 is on the 14x10 now.
<Cheri703> paultag: around?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-18
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<canthus13> good morning.
 * BiosElement waves
<BiosElement> Anyone still awake?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-19
<Cheri703> it's been really quiet here lately
<Cheri703> and yes, surprise surprise, I'm home on a saturday night! woo! :/
<canthus13> So am I. :(
<Cheri703> well, at least you're not at work?
<canthus13> True.
 * canthus13 took his last 3 personal days for the year, is off 'til monday. :)
 * Cheri703 just ate some poptarts and is waiting for corndogs to cook, super healthy evening
<Cheri703> sweet!
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I think I'm outta corndogs.
<Cheri703> I got screwed on my pay by my boss, told her I'm taking some days off for the holidays, and I'm trying to mentally/paperworkly prepare myself for giving notice monday (and presenting a contract they aren't goint to accept)
<canthus13> Well, if you need a reference, let me know.
<Cheri703> thanks, I appreciate it
<Cheri703> what I really need right now is a 3rd party to go with me to the meeting :/ might try to get a corporate person to at least be on speakerphone. Boss is likely to go bat-poop crazy when I present this to her
<Cheri703> she doesn't take people questioning her well
<canthus13> Know any lawyers?
<Cheri703> just spoke to the one I know today, he's a county prosecutor though, so he'll be in court monday
<Cheri703> :(
<canthus13> :(
<Cheri703> my boss is a control freak who is a liar and manipulator, her husband is a bully and a manipulator. it's going to be exciting and fun
<Cheri703> woo!
<Cheri703> anyway
<Cheri703> so that's looming, and tomorrow we go to my in-law's house for a gathering...going to help install ubuntu on a laptop, but still need to make 2 more batches of ice cream tonight and a double batch of dinner rolls tomorrow
<Cheri703> 2nd batch of ice cream is in process...first was vanilla, second is strawberry, 3rd will be vanilla with reese's bits
<Cheri703> woo, good times
<canthus13> Eh?
<Cheri703> attempting to install win7, ice cream maker is being dumb (completely thawed for some reason, not sure why, so it's back in the freezer over night), and have to be up and about relatively early tomorrow, though I really don't want to be, and stuck drinking mtn dew even though I hate it :(
<canthus13> Bummer.  Should give up on windows, pay more attention to ice cream.
<Cheri703> well, windows is for a paying client, and ice cream has to sit overnight now to re-freeze the core
<Cheri703> will have to make final batch tomorrow while my dough is rising
<canthus13> Ah. Money is different. :)
<Cheri703> indeed
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-12
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
 * canthus13 sneezes at thafreak.
<thafreak> Gee thanks
<Unit193> In all honesty, he didn't say "Good morning" ;)
<thafreak> canthus13: your isp is cable right?
<Unit193> Unless he changed it
<canthus13> thafreak: Yup.
<thafreak> is it possible for a customer to get more than one static ip?
<jrgifford> yeah. you have to pay extra though.
<jrgifford> and probably move to a small biz plan.
<thafreak> i know you can usually pay extra and get a single static ip...just didn't know if more than one was possible
<Unit193> Reverse DNS would be more fun :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: ugh. reverse DNS.
<canthus13> thafreak: Possible? Yes.
<canthus13> thafreak: Depends on the provider. we allow up to 4 for residential customers.
<canthus13> 20 bucks each per month.
<canthus13> We DON'T do reverse DNS for residential customers... which is stupid IMO.
<thafreak> holy crap $20/month per ip...that's ludicrous
<thafreak> and for that much and you don't even get reverse dns...
<Unit193> How about coffee that is $420 per pound—or $10 for a 10 oz. brewed cup? And we have RoadRunner, I don't think getting static or rDNS would be cheap here :/
<canthus13> SIPs are only going to get more expensive.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-13
<canthus13> ...Especially since people will soon have all the SIPs they want a la IPv6.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Tomorrow?
<Cheri703> yep afaik
<Unit193> Thanks
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-14
<jrgifford> Unit193: having a ubuntu hour?
<jrgifford> (just realized it will be Wednesday...)
<Unit193> jrgifford: Yeppers
<jrgifford> Unit193: awesome.
<jandrusk> Welcome to planet Earth.
 * jrgifford waves to jandrusk
<jrgifford> jandrusk: you're starting to sound like rolandixor or something... ;)
<jandrusk> lol
<jrgifford> "Oh hello, welcome to mars. Oh, and don't forget that you'll need air". /me grin
<Unit193> I will?
<jrgifford> Unit193: sorry, inside joke about somebody jandrusk and I both know.
<Unit193> Na, just making one of my own :P
<jandrusk> You mean this is not Alpha SetI IX?
<Unit193> Speaking of such, I should check both of your sites again
<jrgifford> definitely not.
<jrgifford> Unit193: don't think i added anything lately...
<jandrusk> I knew I should have taken that first wormhole.
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/2eY1Q.jpg
<jandrusk> Looks like April 14th was the last update.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-15
<Unit193> jrgifford: U-H went well enough, I got there late :P
<Unit193> And the thing after was awesome too :D
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning
<thafreak> I tell you what...setting up a mailserver isn't easy
<paultag> mmm
<thafreak> well, it can be...but if you want to research all the best practices...geez
<thafreak> i should say, tuning a mailserver to prevent as much spam as possible...isn't easy
<thafreak> what you been up to taggy
<thafreak> hows the sunshine treating you?
<paultag> thafreak: dude
<paultag> it's amazing
<dzho> where's this?
<thafreak> you exposing any dirty politicians...
<thafreak> wait, they're all dirty...you exposing any politicians?
<paultag> dzho: sunlight foundation
<paultag> thafreak: YEAH!
<paultag> thafreak: dude I have so much data now
<paultag> thafreak: I fear the next person to get into a political scuffle with m
<paultag> e
<dzho> paultag: you damn dirty komyoonist
<dzho> oh, wait . . .
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> you know which politicians took money from which lobying groups?
<thafreak> Currently, I just assume they all do...
<paultag> Did you know: Goldman-Sachs gave exactly 290,750 to Mit
<paultag> erm, Mitt
<thafreak> dbags
<paultag> Sachs gives about 70/30 to Republicans/Dems
<paultag> they also gave $44,750 to Obama
<thafreak> none to libertarians?
<paultag> thafreak: no, but they did give 375,700 to the RNC
<thafreak> Good, I'm voting libertarian then
<paultag> actually that was just the Senate
<thafreak> let me know who contributes to them
<paultag> 55,250 to the RNC on the whole
<thafreak> in case I have to avoid them too
<paultag> thafreak: oh sure
<thafreak> I'm currently voting against anyone who is currently in office
<paultag> thafreak: http://influenceexplorer.com/
<thafreak> and also against anyone who runs a negative ad
<paultag> there's also the more crepy https://checking.influenceexplorer.com/
<thafreak> and also against anyone taking bribes
<paultag> which will look at your checkbook and see who you're giving money to, and who they give money to
<thafreak> aka "campaign contributions"
<paultag> so you can see how much of your money goes to $FOO
<thafreak> I don't give money to political anything...closest I ever came was when I gave money to FSF
<paultag> thafreak: no, I mean
<thafreak> oh my tax dollars?
<paultag> thafreak: if you get some booze from $FOO and pay for Coors' Light, the Coors' company donates to the RNC hugely
<thafreak>  90% of my tax dollars are going somewhere I don't want anyway
<paultag> thafreak: so you can run your checkbook through this and see where your money is going
<paultag> nah, not tax
<thafreak> shit...never thought of that
<thafreak> fuckers
<paultag> yeah I know :)
<thafreak> fuck coors
<thafreak> wonder who great lakes brewing company donates to
<paultag> thafreak: they're not showing up
<paultag> but here's coors' brewing co - http://influenceexplorer.com/organization/coors-brewing/a1a9fa5ee3fd40c89b1c6f8fcb93a50b
<thafreak> can i just do queries with out having to let it scrape my checking account info?
<jrgifford> paultag: i forgot about your new job...
<paultag> 1.5 million
<paultag> to R
<paultag> jrgifford: :D
<jrgifford> this could be fun. :P
<jrgifford> paultag: is this influenceexplorer FOSS?
<paultag> yep
<paultag> jrgifford: on github
<jrgifford> paultag: ok.
<paultag> as well as the data
<thafreak> wow...dreamworks is on the top of the list of donors
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, they give to D pretty hugely
<thafreak> fucking media companies...
<thafreak> yeah 99%
<paultag> jrgifford: https://github.com/sunlightlabs/brisket
<paultag> thafreak: sunlight has identified the co. version of the 0.1%, but it's more accurate as the .01%
<thafreak> so now I know I can't trust the dems either for sure...thought MAYBE they gave a shit about individual rights over media conglomerates
<jrgifford> good stuff, thanks.
<paultag> thafreak: right
<paultag> jrgifford: the org is https://github.com/sunlightlabs
<paultag> all stuff is f/oss as a matter of course
<thafreak> i'm voting for int0x80
<jrgifford> paultag: https://github.com/sunlightlabs/alarms - google alerts, but it only searches for politicians?
<paultag> jrgifford: that's ultra alpha
<jrgifford> ok.
<paultag> I don't think it's totally baked
<thafreak> wow, comcast gave 70% to the dems...
<jrgifford> paultag: you guys use mongo a lot then?
<thafreak> why the fuck do we only have 2 political parties?
<jrgifford> thafreak: because we can't get the others ones off the ground..?
<thafreak> "you can either choose a punch in the neck, or a kick to the nuts"...
<thafreak> either way, you'll probably pass out...then both parties will gang fuck you
<jrgifford> we have the constitutional party, and the libertarians, not to mention the socialists and the neo nazis. we just can't get anyone to do anything other than R or D.
<paultag> whohwhoh
<thafreak> Oh I know...I vote libertarian usually...and everyone says I throw my vote away
<paultag> I want a good CPUSA canidate
<paultag> and I want him or her to be a Marxist.
<thafreak> atleast I'm not voting for the people raping this country...
<jrgifford> lol. :P
<thafreak> I think if we got rid of political campaigns all together, the country would be in alot better shape
<thafreak> you want to be president...fine
<thafreak> I'd rather have lots of pre-elections where we start with 1million candidates and whittle it down to 10 for the final elections, than have to watch stupid fucking commercials
<jrgifford> thafreak: are you advocating a return to the pre-james garfield days, where the candidates would stay at home, practicing law/their profession?
<thafreak> i mean the current system, they start 1-2 years ahead of time anyway,
<thafreak> no, I'm advocating banning campaign ads
<thafreak> everyone gets an equal opportunity to run for election
<thafreak> even homeless bums should have the same chance as a fucking kennedy
<jrgifford> i love that idea.
<thafreak> anyone who wants to run, fills out a form
<thafreak> then we just need a process for the people to choose which of the millions who want the office to pick from
<thafreak> no one is allowed to run ads on tv or in the paper
<thafreak> hell, we're all digital now...
<thafreak> we should just build a database of all the people who want to run, and collect stats about them, and how they would vote on stuff
<thafreak> then people can search the db for all the candidates they're insterested in that meet their criteria
<thafreak> like match.com for potential politicians and their constituents
<thafreak> get rid of the electoral college too, and have it come down to 100% the people's voice
<thafreak> force people to do homework about who they're actually voting for and not just go by whatever negative thing they saw on tv
<thafreak> Sorry, I'm done ranting...didn't mean to take over the ubuntu ohio channel with non ubuntu talk :)
<paultag> I think corporations should be people
<thafreak> So anyone looking for a Linux admin job in the akron area?
<thafreak> I keep getting hounded by recruiters for this job...and now a non-profit (jumpstart) who helps startups, is also looking to fill this same position
<thafreak> I think they're desparate and will probably pay well
<thafreak> they are looking for some one with LPIC, so that shows they atleast know what to ask for in an admin
<Cheri703> so I need a picture of a smallish explosion (like from a pipe bomb)...doing a google image search of "pipe bomb explosion" gets a LOT of mug shot photos...
<Cheri703> also probably gets me on a watch list somewhere
<jrgifford> thafreak: oh my jumpstart. been months since i heard that...
<jrgifford> Cheri703: lol?
<Cheri703> I just found it interesting
<Cheri703> I was making a sympathy card for someone...
<Cheri703> with a picture of an explosion on it
<jrgifford> that sounds... appropriate.
<Cheri703> it says "What does your sad news have in common with a pipe bomb?" on the front, and inside it says "It really blows!" (the guy will appreciate the sentiment, he's not so much a mushy whatever person)
<jrgifford> lol.
<Cheri703> it has a pic of a pipe bomb on the front and an explosion inside
<Unit193> Ahaha! Nice one!
<Cheri703> anyway, now I have to get ready for work. have a good day guys :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Make your own pipe bomb, blow it up, take pictures. :D
<Unit193> I like that idea, but I may want to get invited to watch, not go to prison :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-16
<thafreak> jrgifford: whatchu know bout jumpstart?
<Unit193> It's a good comic?
<thafreak> i meant the non-profit in ohio of the same name...
<thafreak> :)
<Unit193> :D
 * canthus13 yawns.
<Unit193> No kidding
<jrgifford> thafreak: jupstart?
<jrgifford> *jumpstart
<jrgifford> they're an interesting group of folks
<jrgifford> i wish them the best, i really do.
<jrgifford> but at the same time...
<canthus13> blargh.
 * canthus13 really needs a new job. Customer service is really beginning to wear on him.
<jrgifford> the contact i've had with their employees has been...tense, but polite
<jrgifford> thafreak: other than that...
<jrgifford> not much
<jrgifford> canthus13: where are you located, and what kind of work are you looking for?
<canthus13> jrgifford: Toledo, but I don't mind relocating to NE OH or NW PA.
<canthus13> And entry level net admin would be nice.
<jrgifford> hm.
<jrgifford> i'll ask around.
<jrgifford> *at the next LUG
<canthus13> Although desktop support would work too.
 * canthus13 is gonna lose his mind dealing with ISP customers. :P
<jrgifford> thafreak: this the same one you have been pestered by? - http://www.meetup.com/Cleveland-LUG/messages/boards/thread/18710792/
<jrgifford> canthus13: http://www.meetup.com/Cleveland-LUG/messages/boards/thread/18523852
<jrgifford> thats all i found (just by looking around)
<jrgifford> there *is* more, i'll just need to ask around some more.
 * canthus13 nods.
<thafreak> jrgifford: she's the most recent one...actually her and apparently the guy who sits next to her at their office
<thafreak> but before that, I was pestered by a normal recruiter for months about the same job
<thafreak> I tried to explain, there just aren't that many linux admins in the area, and the ones that are here, usually aren't what they're looking for
<thafreak> sorry but most linux admins are like I was about 10 years ago...hobbyists
<thafreak> most "linux" people don't want to be admins...
<thafreak> well, I bet canthus13 would...
<thafreak> You want to move to the Akron area canthus13?
<jrgifford> thafreak: yeah, most of them are hobbyists, and the ones who do linux sysadmin work for reals are very happy
<canthus13> thafreak: I might. :)
<thafreak> http://jumpstartinc.force.com/careers/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a1h40000000CpMkAAK&tSource=
<thafreak> if you're interested canthus13
<Wonnenangshonat> Hello
<canthus13> thafreak: Looks fun, but I need something a little more entry-level.. My admin skills have rotted a bit from disuse. :/
<Wonnenangshonat> Hi there canthus13
<Wonnenangshonat> hows it going
<canthus13> Wonnenangshonat: Ok.
<Wonnenangshonat> Where you from?
<Wonnenangshonat> ?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-10
<skellat> Hey jacob, are you around?
<skellat> Cheri703, are you around?
<Cheri703> yup
<jacob> somewhat, what's up?
<skellat> I cannot upload the podcast
<jacob> poo. i think i know why
<skellat> Uh oh
<skellat> Why is that jacob?
<jacob> is it telling you the file is too big?
<skellat> It says nothing at all
<skellat> It acts like I had done nothing at all.  Had the filesystem slice for such attachments exceeded its limit?  There is a cap per post but there is an overall cap for Drupal attachments
<jacob> no, i upgraded the machine to 12.04 yesterday, and i believe that reset the max upload setting for php.
<skellat> I crammed the audio quality down HARD and can't even upload an MP3 under 2 MB
<jacob> skellat: give it a try again, bumped up the limits back to where they should be
<skellat> Oh the joys of Drupal.  What version are we actually running?  6?  7?
<jacob> 6.26
<skellat> Ah.  I know Blake tried to move LISNews to 7 and things just kept breaking.  ibiblio is hosting LISNews again but they're a bit opaque for us as to stats reporting
<jacob> yeah, the theme would need some editing for 7 compatability
<jacob> i haven't checked if there's a newer template available
<skellat> And I think we're up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/127
<jacob> awesome :) sorry about that
<skellat> Could you and Cheri703 see if the files aren't too borked?
<skellat> Running time is under 3 minutes
<Cheri703> mp3 starts ok for me at least
<skellat> Excellent!
<jacob> mp3 seems good, chrome is being whiny about that ogg but that's chrome
<skellat> Whereas FF plays Ogg inside the browser by itself
<skellat> Thank you jacob.  Thank you Cheri703.
<Cheri703> yep :)
<jacob> yeah, ogg works in VLC. oddly enough windows media player tried to open it
<jacob> no problem skellat
<skellat> Any big agenda items at the meeting Cheri703?
<Cheri703> uhm....
<Cheri703> off the top of my head at midnight on sunday....no, but probably something
<skellat> I hope the LoCo Council told you something
<skellat> 'Cuz we made a report for November in the big reports-at-a-glance
<Cheri703> not yet. going to try a few other avenues to reach out
<skellat> They didn't :-)
<skellat> Oh well, I need to wander off to bed.
<skellat> Unemployment sucks especially after 18 weeks of it and being told "no" quite a bit
<skellat> See y'all at the meeting...
 * skellat wanders off
<jrgifford> paultag: so, lets run our own mail server. fight the power, decentralize the googletubes! ;)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I did for a while
<paultag> they're a pain to maintain and keep spamfree
<jrgifford> i'll probably run one for my defiant.home domain (personal internal home server)
<paultag> it'll get rejected if it's got no rDNS entry
<paultag> just btw
<jrgifford> we run our own dns. between my three laptops, i should be able to run a sandboxed, small scale "internet"
<paultag> cute :)
<jrgifford> not cute, fun. ;)
<paultag> :)
<jrgifford> so, what defines "internet"? DNS, mail, a block of DHCP addresses, and a wikipedia mirror. or something like that.
<jrgifford> oh, and a git server. can't forget the git server!!!
<paultag> not DHCP :)
<paultag> ah, your local thing
<paultag> why not use zeroconf? :)
<paultag> screw the DNS
<jrgifford> i've never gotten zeroconf to work.
<paultag> awww.
<paultag> it's so nice.
<paultag> ssh pi.local # totally great
<jrgifford> i know. we have a hacked version right now for the .home tld, but it's still... well, finicky.
<paultag> avahi is super easy
<paultag> it rocks
<jrgifford> so i just install avahi and i'm "done"?
<paultag> depends on what you mean by done
<paultag> you register a service wit hit
<paultag> with it
<paultag> so you'd advertise you have ssh by adding the ssh service file
<paultag> and then other machines with it installed can ssh in
<paultag> or register one for smtp
<paultag> or whatever
<paultag> then don't bother with DNS
<paultag> which is what I do locally
<paultag> helps
<jrgifford> hm. ok
<Cheri703> as reference, I'm planning to attend this meeting and try to bring up our "large-ish area, small-ish number of people" issue: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/10/community-team-meetings-and-loco-teams/
 * dniMretsaM will probably log that meeting
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-11
<Cheri703> it looks like we're going to have to decide between having skellat at the meeting or thafreak...
<dniMretsaM> maybe we should have another poll to decide who to leave out. :P
<Cheri703> heh, might be the best option
<skellat> So, a quick look at the voting makes me think that the meeting is possibly Thursday at 8 PM?  I wonder if that is official yet...
<Cheri703> skellat: we have to decide if we'd rather have you or thafreak attend ;)
<Cheri703> I haven't made an official determination :) I will send it out once I do
<skellat> Umm...check the vote again
<skellat> :-)
<Cheri703> oh, sorry, just logged back onto computer
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> awesome, then yeah thursday at 8 it is
<skellat> I am flexible
<skellat> I just have to set something up to tape Big Bang Theory
<Cheri703> hehe, there are >_> other ways to acquire a missed show <_<
<Cheri703> * /me does not condone illegal activities
<skellat> I'm just glad I have a recording platform available.  I want to set up a Myth box but I don't have good enough hardware on-hand for that yet
<skellat> Cheri703: Ready for the meeting with The Jono Bacon Band?
<Cheri703> joined a minute ago
<Cheri703> hoping to possibly point out the situatino we're in. apparently u-colorado is in a similar one.
<skellat> It isn't pretty
<Cheri703> that reminded me, I might try to reach out to them while I'm in denver next mnonth
<Cheri703> *bah
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> situation
<Cheri703> month
<Cheri703> >_<
<skellat> I show 11:01 AM.  Show time, I suppose.  See you on the other channel.
<thafreak> got an email from a recuiter looking for a linux admin in columbus
<thafreak> if anyone is looking
<canthus13> Oh?
<thafreak> yes, columbus ohio
 * canthus13 might be interested.
 * thafreak forwarded the email to you canthus13 
<canthus13> thanks.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-12
<thafreak> Anyone looking for a cheap desktop...
<thafreak> These amd e-450 motherboard/cpu combos are pretty good
<thafreak> doubt it will do THAT great gaming...but my kinda stuff...works REALLY well
<thafreak> just no fullscreen full hd youtube
<thafreak> but even though it's only a dualcore 1.6ghz, it has virtualization support
<thafreak> I'm browsing the web, while installing windows xp in a kvm vm...and it's still responsive.
<thafreak> actually bought this setup to run freenas, but while I'm waiting on more parts, I thought I'd test it out for running vm's
<drkokandy> sounds like a good value
<thafreak> specially at about $80
<thafreak> with 8gb of ram it's just a hair over $100
<drkokandy> I spent a bit more than that on my FreeNAS setup... but the great thing about FreeNAS is it'll probably run just great on that hardware
<drkokandy> no reason to spend more
<thafreak> i just got 4 of the wd red drives too...
<drkokandy> nice
<thafreak> haven't tested them for bad sectors yet though
<thafreak> probably should have ordered 5, cause my luck there will be some DOA ones
<drkokandy> hope not ... but a good idea to check
<thafreak> so what all do you use your freenas box for?
<thafreak> and any data corruption or other bad problems?
<drkokandy> backup more than anything - I hold images of drives and redundant copies of things there
<drkokandy> I really had just gotten sick of juggling little external drives
<thafreak> gotcha...
<thafreak> last year I built a new vm server...and was going to build a freenas box to store all the vms on
<drkokandy> I have one drive in my setup that has been a little flaky, but nothing so far that a scrub hasn't fixed
<drkokandy> but I did get a spare HD in case
<thafreak> that's good to know...heard one horror story...but he was using old junk hardware
<drkokandy> that would be cool. let us know how that goes. I never thought of trying to host VM files elsewhere
<thafreak> i do it at work with our san...
<thafreak> i ended up last year just combining the two machines, so I had a vm server with a bunch of disks
<thafreak> talk about single point of failure...
<drkokandy> yeah - it's been good to me, but mileage could vary. if they are critical vms, back them up - ZFS isn't a substitute for a backup - but it would be easy to set up an rsync periodically
<drkokandy> holy cow, yeah
<thafreak> right...nothing "critical" really
<thafreak> the most critical vm is actually my storage vm...the one that shares out the data :)
<thafreak> actually I have two, one for internal stuff and one that's externally accessible in my dmz
<thafreak> but I can move most of that straight to the freenas box...
<thafreak> I think I'm actually replacing my vm server too...it's too much of a power hog
<drkokandy> yeah, that should be pretty easy
<thafreak> 6 core phenom II
<drkokandy> ah yeah
<thafreak> and i don't think I really need that many cores...probably replace it with a couple amd e-350 type boards
<thafreak> take that phenom and use it for something like gaming :)
<drkokandy> yeah, that'll be a good use for that
<thafreak> also, as hard as I tried, I couldn't get this e-450 machine to use more than 49w (measured with a kill-a-watt meter)
<drkokandy> wow - that's great
<thafreak> i think my phenom idles around 100 :)
<thafreak> even with a couple kvm vm's running, it only peaked up in the 40's when heavy io happened
<thafreak> mostly it idled around 36w
<drkokandy> great value
<thafreak> seriously...for folks who want to play with linux, <$200 and you have a vm server that uses very little power
<drkokandy> very cool - maybe I'll recommend that to my brother
<thafreak> and i think you can get most of it locally at microcenter too
<thafreak> they have atleast one model of mini-itx board with an amd-e350 soldered on
<thafreak> only thing they don't have is a good selection of power supplies...you can get a 80+ bronze at best for a good price there
<thafreak> i ended up ordering an 80+ gold from newegg for about what a bronze normally costs...
<drkokandy> microcenter is a bit of a drive so I do mostly Newegg - snagged a lot of good deals like that
<thafreak> I'm lucky, it's only about an hour to the cleveland one...
<thafreak> I still order things on newegg though, cause I don't like driving in cleveland
<thafreak> but if I REALLY want something now...I know I can drive up there
<drkokandy> Cheri703 - check this out! your dream is in the works l already... except as a phone, not a reader - http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/12/the-android-ecosystem-is-two-faced-yotaphone-has-lcd-on-one-side-electronic-paper-display-on-the-other/
<Cheri703> oooooo
<Cheri703> now if it only comes to a non-gsm carrier!
<Cheri703> I have sprint at the moment
<Cheri703> well, a sprint mvno
<Cheri703> I think I'm going back to 12.04
<Cheri703> (from 12.10)
<thafreak> how come Cheri703
<Cheri703> a few things that I (apparently) relied on heavily aren't available/working in 12.10. I didn't realize how much I'd miss them til lately I noticed it is taking me more time/effort to do things because certain notifications don't show up or such. also most of the "hey, maybe that'll be fixed/better/different in 12.10" things haven't lived up to the hope
<thafreak> ah...that's how I am with most relases it seems :)
<Cheri703> if 12.10 was the LTS, I'd probably stick it out, but...eh
<Cheri703> I try out the new ones, then sometimes revert, sometimes stay
<Cheri703> What I'm going to do with this one is once I've gotten it set up, make a virtual image from it, then move it over to my work laptop. Then if I set up DejaDup on the desktop, I can restore to the laptop, and after my work trip coming up, I can just backup the laptop and restore to the desktop (at least that's the goal)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-13
<Cheri703> computer is set back up with 12.04 :) I have a script that I keep updated so I can just run it and it'll install everything for me. I still have to do the settings and whatnot once it's installed, but it saves SO much time and energy
<dzho> oh?
<Cheri703> yeah, just a basic bash script. well, 2. one is set up to add all of the "extra" repositories I need, then the other one runs a "sudo apt-get install <8billionprograms>" and then removes a few. I just update it as I add or remove programs from my normal daily use. I also have a list of what settings need to be set and how, what things to add to fstab to make my windows share auto-mount, etc etc. I keep it and a few other things (that I make
<Cheri703> symlinks to) all in my ubuntu one folder, so when setting up a computer, all I have to do is make sure it has internet, run the initial updates, sign in to ubuntu one, and run 2 scripts, then walk away for a while while it does its thing installing. I come back to hit enter a few times on the wine installer, then wander off again and come back to a computer that is 90% set up for me, and the remaining 10% a step by step thing so I don't
<Cheri703> forget stuff. I hate going to do something and realizing I forgot to set it up after a reinstall, and I need it RIGHT NOW and it's going to be a hassle
<drkokandy> Every time I boot up one of my two 12.10 machines I get 1 or 2 system error notifications... I clear them, and then everything is fine... but still, it's kind of irritating.
<dzho> dpkg --get-selections > all-my-installed-packages
<dzho> then I think you can dpkg --set-selections < all-my-installed-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Cheri703> I looked for that, and I don't necessarily want *all* installed packages, sometimes you install random things and you don't necessarily need them on the next install, also I was downgrading (at least this time) and didn't want to screw anything up. :) it works for me
<dzho> sure, just sayin'
<dzho> all-my-installed-packages is just a text file, fwiw
<Cheri703> but then I have to parse through it and figure out "oh, x program installed a-f additional packages" and I don't care :) I just want the top level stuff
<dzho> yeah
<thafreak> Got my freenas box put together last night...
<thafreak> so either my new gold certified power supply isn't really any more efficient than the bronze one I was testing with
<thafreak> or those wd red drives really pull a lot of juice
<thafreak> the box was idling about 10w higher in it's final config
<thafreak> it's still under 50w though...probably want to measure it again when it's doing like a zfs scrub though
<paultag> <sunlightfoundation_spam> the new Sitegeist app is awesome. http://sitegeist.sunlightfoundation.com/ </sunlightfoundation_spam>
<thafreak> what's it do?
<thafreak> make my freenas faster? :-P
<paultag> thafreak: :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-14
<skellat> Cheri703: So, it has come to this...
<gilbert> howdy
<Cheri703> hey
<gilbert> sorry i'm late guys
<Cheri703> totally honest: lost track of time, but I'm here :)
<gilbert> yeah, me too
<Cheri703> who all is here for the meeting?
 * drkokandy is here
 * gilbert waves
 * skellat is here
<gilbert> so, small attendance apparently
<Cheri703> *shrug* it happens
<skellat> gilbert: Perhaps some people need pinging?
<gilbert> eh, its december, people are busy
<Cheri703> ++gilbert
<gilbert> let's get started
<skellat> Cheri703: It isn't like this wasn't announced on the mailing list and forum over 48 hours ago
<bamoore> I am here. New to Ubuntu Oh and not familiar with IRC
<ohio-mlot> hello...here for meeting short time
<Cheri703> ah welcome :)
<Cheri703> bamoore: pretty much just type and press enter :)
<skellat> Welcome bamoore and ohio-mlot
<gilbert> bamoore ohio-mlot welcome!
<drkokandy> welcome bamoore ohio-mlot
<bamoore> Thanks!
<Cheri703> if you want someone's name auto-completed, type the first few letters and then press tab
<bamoore> Ah, ok
<Cheri703> there's a particular person floating around the ubuntu-sphere who is often referred to as "cz<tab>" :D
<gilbert> ok, so i was thinking this would be informal, so anyone with news or topics of interest, go ahead and bring em up
<Cheri703> because spelling it is complicated ;)
<drkokandy> lol
<bamoore> lol
<Cheri703> uhm, Mansfield was going to have an ubuntu hour but it kinda got eaten. Not sure what's going on there. Unit193, if you have input, let us know :)
<drkokandy> still okay for next week anyday Cheri703 Unit193
<drkokandy> well, except friday
<gilbert> so, a couple things happened since the last meeting: arizon loco was disconnected, and the not-happening ubu hours in some cities were taken out of the calendar
<Cheri703> cool. Monday and tuesday I've got stuff going on, but beyond that I'm good.
<Cheri703> Yeah, I got those taken care of
<skellat> We actually made a monthly report for November 2012
<gilbert> that too :)
<drkokandy> congrats council
<Cheri703> I have attempted a few venues of reaching out to the loco teams/council/whatnot, but no specific responses. going to try a few others
<gilbert> anything else from that report worth bringing up again?
<gilbert> i guess the big thing is the election for the third council seat (which totally fell off due to busyness)
<skellat> Nah.  All the November report said was that we held an IRC meeting in November.  We need December activities like IRC meetings and Ubuntu hours to include for the December 2012 report that has to be up by the 1st Sunday in January 2013.
<gilbert> well my own busyness
<Cheri703> yeah, we need to get that going.
<Cheri703> One thing I'll suggest before we do the election:
<Cheri703> we should probably try to reach out to the other columbus group, just to get a feel for what they're up to. Not saying we'll give a seat to someone from the group, but just "adding more to ranks before election perhaps not a bad thing?"
<drkokandy> they seem to be somewhat active
<gilbert> yes, i've been meaning to interact more with Aaron, and i have his email somewheres
<Cheri703> Another thing to consider: not having an "approved" loco for ohio and letting them do their thing and we do our thing without competition. Not sure about that one, been sort of mulling it around. There are some REALLY REALLY active groups that aren't "official"
<drkokandy> here's the link to the group in case anyone needs it: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Stop/
<gilbert> Cheri703: what are you saying?
<Cheri703> no, like keeping the group
<Cheri703> not getting rid of this group
<Cheri703> (just realized how that might come across)
<Cheri703> so we were the "approved" loco for the state of ohio, right?
<Cheri703> and now our "approval" has expired
<skellat> Just the psychological distance of being not directly associated with Canonical's hierachy?
<gilbert> we really need to discuss getting that approval back
<Cheri703> when there is an "approved" group, other groups are somewhat discouraged and are encouraged to assimilate.
<Cheri703> we have a thriving "unofficial" group in the state. I don't think we should do anything to alienate them, considering they are pretty separated from "the community" at large afaik
<Cheri703> and yeah gilbert, this may be a discussion for another time. just something I've been pondering a bit
<skellat> Do we have enough of a critical mass to be able to support an approved team at the moment, though?
<Cheri703> I don't really know
<gilbert> ok, well working with other groups in the state is a very good thing in my opinion
<Cheri703> that's why I want to discuss with community/loco/whoever council
<gilbert> Cheri703: ok, let's discuss that now
<gilbert> Cheri703: what are your thoughts?
<skellat> Cheri703: As to that, I couldn't bring up the large-area/small-numbers issue during the Jono Bacon Band meeting earlier this week when you had to leave it
<Cheri703> skellat: that seemed like a server team meeting, not a community meeting, so I dunno if times/rooms got messed up
<Cheri703> gilbert: there is a new push for loco collaboration (at least a visible one), and I think that teams like u-CO (someone there mentioned having similar issues) and teams like ours, and teams that are making it work can work together to talk about best practices and such. Hoping stuff like that will come of this new push.
<skellat> Oh, server team was in the meeting place.  The Community Team was off in #ubuntu-community-meeting and I contributed a little but didn't get to raise the large-area/separated numbers issue.
<Cheri703> gotcha skellat :)
<gilbert> is there a wiki regarding that "push"?
<Cheri703> I'm going to write up an email for the loco council, will probably post it to the list for input before sending it.
<Cheri703> uhm, I dunno, some of jono's blog posts
<Cheri703> hang on, let me see what I can find
<gilbert> Cheri703: sounds good
<skellat> gilbert: Most of the push from the meeting was on beefing up The Advocacy Development Kit and trying to reach people where they're at rather than seeking to have them come to us.  At a couple points Jono raised the notion of pushing towards more use of AskUbuntu and Reddit in lieu of forums/lists.
<Cheri703> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/11/08/ubuntu-advocacy-development-kit/
<Cheri703> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/10/community-team-meetings-and-loco-teams/
<gilbert> so, something i've been concerned about is the lack of activity from reloco leads. i wonder if we need to rethink that, or have some reloco lead pinging process?
<skellat> We're going to need regular check-ins
<gilbert> well, i don't want to be too formal, that just makes things unfun :(
<Cheri703> yeah, when you have 2 people in your area (or one in some) it's easy to put down "hey, reloco!" but....nothing actually happens there
<skellat> Of course, I saw in the logs jandrusk and paultag asking about Ashtabula being pinned on the map still and acknowledging that, yes, I am in fact still here...
<paultag> :)
<gilbert> skellat: but you're the only one in your area, right?  have you done any events?
<skellat> I'm it locally in Ashtabula.  The only other known users live with me.
<skellat> Nobody else has self-identified out here.
<gilbert> a singular person isn't really a leader
<Cheri703> There is some guy I saw on g+ that is in ohio, but I know nothing other than that, something Wagner, he replied to someone's post and mentioned ohio and I went "WHAA?!" and then didn't message him >_>
<Cheri703> perhaps a post to the new g+ community, see if we can shake anyone out of the woodwork
<gilbert> i'm sure there are ashtabula users out there, it's a question of evangilism and activity
<gilbert> ...i mean getting to know them
<Cheri703> it's hard to be "that weird person talking about computers" re: evangelism, if you're on your own
<Cheri703> I made a sign for my work computer with an ubuntu logo on it :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: very true
<Cheri703> so folks can ask me if they're curious
<gilbert> Cheri703: do you get many noticing that?
<skellat> Evangelism and Activity is on hold until we get past crap like this in the local news: http://starbeacon.com/local/x942849664/Deputies-looking-for-pair-who-crashed-their-way-from-Kmart-shoplifting
<gilbert> weird people are everywhere
<skellat> Yes, but on Maslow's Hierarchy we've got lower-level issues that are verily unaddressed.
<gilbert> doesn't mean we put our efforts on hold because there are weirdos out there
<gilbert> skellat: do you mean within the loco?  if so, please expound
<skellat> gilbert: Nope.  Just Ashtabula County.
<Cheri703> can I interject a bit?
<gilbert> Cheri703: please :)
<skellat> Cheri703: Yep
<Cheri703> bamoore, ohio-mlot, any other new-ish folks (or just new to IRC) how did you find U-Ohio and what would you like to see? What parts of the state are you in?
<ohio-mlot> Dayton area myself
<gilbert> ohio-mlot: cool!  i'm in dayton now too
<ohio-mlot> sorry if I respond slow
<gilbert> no problem
<bamoore> Hmm...I believe I saw some activity on the Fridge, if I remember correctly. I am in NW Ohio.
<ohio-mlot> first time using irc on android
<Cheri703> bamoore: canthus13 isn't around, but he's in toledo :)
<Cheri703> I'm in Mansfield
<bamoore> I guess I am new to this so I am interested to see what all a LoCo does.
<gilbert> ohio-mlot: are you aware of the dayton linux users group?
<Cheri703> hehe, at the moment? ........not a ton ;) Goal is to have events and help each other and socialize and whatnot, as well as "spreading the word" about Ubuntu
<Cheri703> support and socialization is most of what happens on IRC :)
<ohio-mlot> gilbert: yes...just haven't gotten around there yet
<gilbert> i try to make it to their monthly meetings
<gilbert> http://www.dma1.org/linux/
<gilbert> its a good way to get involved in this part of the state
<bamoore> Ah, ok :). I am part of a student chapter of ACM (Association for Computing Machinery). I was thinking about trying to get more of them involved in Ubuntu...but I myself am still learning much about Ubuntu/Linux
<gilbert> its of course more than ubuntu
<ohio-mlot> gilbert: you guys meet at Wright State?
<gilbert> next meeting is next thursday.  if you make it, i'll be there
<gilbert> yes
<gilbert> anyway, so any other topics of interest?  i need to step out soon
<Cheri703> I'll work toward contacting LoCo council, not likely we'll get a response before the new year
<Cheri703> that'll be my work item :)
<gilbert> btw election may not happen till january.  i'll be way to busy unless Cheri703 wants to run it
<skellat> I'm normally not this ranty.  It has been a weird day.
<skellat> Do either bamoore or ohio-mlot know we have a podcast?
<ohio-mlot> I guess I am looking to learn more about implementing Ubuntu at work...not tonight but eventually
<gilbert> skellat: link it ;)
<bamoore> skellat: Yes, I have listened to some of them
<skellat> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/burningcircle
<Cheri703> there are a few people floating around who use ubuntu in a work environment, I think
<gilbert> ohio-mlot: do you mean increasing installations at your work?
<Cheri703> I use it full-time for my work, but...I work from home :)
<gilbert> ohio-mlot: if you have any questions at any time, please feel free to ask here.  we're always happy to lend a hand
<ohio-mlot> I mean to increase and eventually make it our primary os
<gilbert> ohio-mlot: virtualization like kvm/virtualbox helps for those stingy windows apps that someone always needs
<ohio-mlot> lol
<ohio-mlot> those stingy apps for sure
<ohio-mlot> we have begun moving most apps to the cloud in anticipation on moving more to ubuntu
<gilbert> interesting
<skellat> Excellent.  Any use of juju, ohio-mlot?
<ohio-mlot> no, but interested in it
<gilbert> skellat: do you want to write-up the meeting again and send a mail to the ml?
<skellat> Yep.  Write-up goes out tomorrow.
<skellat> Shall we meet in January?
<gilbert> skellat: cool
<gilbert> yep, we'll figure out a date later, but we should definately send a mail sooner than this one
<drkokandy> um, one last thought?
<skellat> Yes?
<drkokandy> since we are so spread out, do you think it would be worthwhile to try to do a focused chat on a topic of interest prior to/during the next meeting?
<drkokandy> I know a lot of people aren't in IRC all the time
<skellat> :-)
<gilbert> drkokandy: which topic are you interested in?
<drkokandy> so having the chance to have a virtual discussion on an interesting topic might be more exciting than simply a business meeting - might draw some new people/people who weren't able to make today
<drkokandy> I didn't have a topic in mind, really - I'm flexible and still pretty new to things
<drkokandy> maybe something on Ubuntu for businesses like ohio-mlot was asking about?
<gilbert> drkokandy: seems like something worth trying.  not sure what topic would be of strong interest.  maybe a "newbie" help session or getting started or something
<gilbert> drkokandy: or that
<skellat> Well, I'm doing a shortwave broadcast on WBCQ on New Year's Eve.  I can see if we can get Jorge Castro around to talk about Juju perhaps.
<bamoore> I am interested in learning more about developing applications for Ubuntu but I am not sure if anyone here has development backgrounds?
<drkokandy> and for convenience, my idea was the same night as the meeting - maybe before or so?
<gilbert> drkokandy: we'd need to get a volunteer interested in leading the discussion on whatever topic taht's decided
<drkokandy> oh, that's cool too
<Cheri703> speaking of professionals speaking: http://ow.ly/fUX5s  My work is doing a webinar next week :)
<Cheri703> it's about Analyzing malware in memory
<Cheri703> :)
<gilbert> bamoore: check out quickly
<bamoore> gilbert: ok, will do. Thanks!
<gilbert> anyway, gotta run.  good meeting!
<gilbert> and welcome to the new guys again!
<ohio-mlot> thank you
<skellat> Goodnight gilbert.  Cheri703, shall I work with you to arrange a non-business topical meeting some time in January?
<bamoore> Thanks
<drkokandy> Cheri703: maybe we could use something like the poll you made to identify times to pick between these ideas for the chat?
<Cheri703> sounds good skellat
<ohio-mlot> gonna head out myself...hobbit tomorrow :-)
<Cheri703> yeah, we can do something similar I think drkokandy
<drkokandy> enjoy ohio-mlot - thanks for joining us
<skellat> Okay, that's my work item until the next business meeting.
<skellat> And posting minutes to the Planet
<skellat> So, Cheri703, what topics would be interesting to have pop up at a topical?
<Cheri703> I have no idea
<Cheri703> sorry, my parents called and needed help picking something to watch on netflix -_-
<Cheri703> but really, I have no idea what topic should be covered
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Something to think about.
<skellat> I better run off and get ready for Person of Interest on CBS.  Should be interesting tonight.
<skellat> Goodnight Cheri703.
<Cheri703> night
<bamoore> I am going to hop off as well. Thank you for the warm welcome.
<Cheri703> sure! come back any time :)'
<Unit193> And now I'm here. :P
<Cheri703> welcome back Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Clearly I'm just on time as well.
<drkokandy> whoops
<Cheri703> drkokandy: how are you liking quassel?
<drkokandy> So far, I like it Cheri703 - but for the first time today it's starting to give me a problem on one other IRC server
<drkokandy> which makes me think it's not Quassel but most likely my ISP
<Cheri703> yeah?
<Cheri703> ah, possible
<Unit193> Try irssi.
<Unit193> :D
<Cheri703> pfft
<drkokandy> but I like that I have the quasselcore running on my server
<drkokandy> and this on my client
<drkokandy> Er... this client on this PC
<Cheri703> yeah, I like the gui stuff
<Cheri703> vs the command line things. I like my notifications :)
<Unit193> I get the PMs/highlights messages in notifications.
<Unit193> irssi isn't running locally.
<drkokandy> I like the way Quassel looks/works and that I can get back to my current session from my phone
<drkokandy> lets me log in from work with no problem :)
<Cheri703> yeah, the phone bit is super handy :)
<Cheri703> I like the dark theme
<rrittenhouse> drkokandy: Where can I find more on that feature?
<drkokandy> hang on just a minute rrittenhouse
<Cheri703> rrittenhouse: the "access from phone"?
<drkokandy> here's some info on the core/client setup: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki
<Cheri703> and quasseldroid is the app for android :D
<drkokandy> from the ubuntu repos, just install the package quasselcore
<Cheri703> well, quasselcore on the server
<Cheri703> quasselclient on the client
<drkokandy> yup
<drkokandy> and I configured the core from my first client
<rrittenhouse> neat :) thanks
 * Cheri703 lurves it
<rrittenhouse> I've been out of Ubuntu most of the time ever since I took my new job (2.5 years ago) :x just trying to play catch up. haha.
<drkokandy> I found out about it from Cheri703 lol
<rrittenhouse> haha. I'm checking that out.
<drkokandy> I think it's available in most distros' repos, and they even make compiled versions available for Android (Quasseldroid), Windows and Mac
<Cheri703> yeah, I have quassel client on my work computer, running mac os x
<Cheri703> ALL the devices can run it, except my rooted nook :/ it errors out, I'm a bit bummed on that one
<drkokandy> aw
<drkokandy> but I guess you can't fault them too much on that :-)
<Cheri703> IRC ALL THE THINGS
<Cheri703> but my plan was foiled :/
<drkokandy> lol
<Cheri703> it's because it's running older android. I could probably find an old version of quasseldroid, but not worth the effort
<rrittenhouse> Heh. I keep seeing that meme but I don't know where it started. The only thing that comes to mind is Dual Core's "Hack All The things".
<drkokandy> I'm going to get disconnected
<drkokandy> see you all in a bit
<Cheri703> it's from hyperbole and a half! I'll link, one sec
<rrittenhouse> drkokandy has packet loss esp
<Cheri703> LOVE LOVE LOVE this site: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html
<Cheri703> that's where "x all the y" came from
<Cheri703> (and it is oh so true in so many ways)
<rrittenhouse> oooh :)
<rrittenhouse> Neat. I'm learning all kinds of stuff tonight. Now if one could explain why I bought this lenovo u410 mess....
<Cheri703> you're on your own there
<rrittenhouse> ideapad u410*
<rrittenhouse> LOL
<rrittenhouse> I've sent one back to cdwg already
<rrittenhouse> This one is heading back as soon as I can find one to replace it with. It makes me feel iffy about even trying a thinkpad
<Cheri703> I'd been eyeing a thinkpad, but then my work sent me a macbook air that I didn't know was coming, so I'm holding off buying my own :)
<rrittenhouse> Ah. Yeah this is for work, actually. Ive thought about looking at the macbook air...
<Cheri703> (I've had it for a few months now, it's still a bit of a "wooo, don't need to go spend ~$1000 of my own money on a computer! \o/" thing)
<Cheri703> the mba is not bad, hardware is amazing, os x is...eh
<rrittenhouse> I had an older white macbook and they just didn't want to get another one...ugh
<rrittenhouse> right.
<Cheri703> I have ubuntu in a vm on it because I need to use office and such
<drkokandy> that's a nice present
<drkokandy> I hate my ISP :-/
<rrittenhouse> I mean all I ever "use" it for is to configure cisco gear in a dark corner somewhere but i'm trying to use it to get my feet back into Ubuntu on a daily basis and to do my .net development for work.
<Cheri703> drkokandy: who do you use?
<drkokandy> Armstrong Cable is the only one available in Ashland - they've got a lock on the town
<Cheri703> drkokandy: technically it's "company property" but...yeah, I got hired on, and they were like "what's your shipping address to send the laptop?" I literally replied with "laptop...?" and found out about it :)
<Cheri703> that's terrible
<Cheri703> not even time warner/roadrunner?
<drkokandy> not to my knowledge
<Cheri703> what's the zip there?
<drkokandy> 44805
<drkokandy> even if it's company property, I'm sure your Macbook Air is much better than the Dell Dime-a-dozen Made-for-XP computer I have at work :(
<Cheri703> :/ yeah, I'm not a fan of dells
<rrittenhouse> They are trying to order a dell for me when I return this one.... i'm GOOD!
<Cheri703> heh
<rrittenhouse> By this one I am referring to the crappy ideapad u410
<Cheri703> perhaps try to convince them to hook you up with a system76?
<drkokandy> The computer I'm on right now is a Dell too though I guess :) But it's one of the XPS ones... Got it in 2007... replaced and upgraded a few components inside, and it's great still...
<Cheri703> I'm going to try to visit their offices when I'm in CO next month :)
<drkokandy> ooh system 76
<Cheri703> that's good drkokandy! I've had bad luck with dell, as have my clients >_>
<drkokandy> it was going crazy for a bit... but that was the cheap video card's fault
<drkokandy> put a nice one in there, and now it does games much better
<Cheri703> :)
<rrittenhouse> I was looking at them today. I'm going to ask if its possible since the PO was for something from CDWg
<Cheri703> maybe you could talk them into that new dell sputnik or whatever
<drkokandy> it's $1449 though... an Air would be cheaper... http://www.dell.com/us/soho/p/xps-13-linux/pd.aspx
<drkokandy> or several of System 76's laptops
<Cheri703> ah, I didn't look at prices
<drkokandy> if you buy now, it ships.... December 26. whoops.
<Cheri703> doesn't matter when it comes if it's a christmas present to yourself!
<rrittenhouse> hehe
<Cheri703> the "build a death star" petition on whitehouse.gov cleared the threshold for an official response from President Obama: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/build-death-star-petition-clears-threshold-obama-response-185314096--politics.html?ugc_c=5yIGJ_D12QB9STLwN0d6alLkrqMe_szI8FHjWS6848Lh3WDAzTNxFAaiweOxJFL4BHogzL1Z8Uie5LtTXTUYKbUSHeHh4F6d1QMHoknwbyi0KXJab6nu35Y2zVEkenlUVKmHYVKB.uQC5QgjyvFen4dRp3XztzEX0ZPGGCr8SqzcAsTWUykhra6kppnQ2C4G9ji.
<Cheri703> J6cMmt5VsQnGdemcQ6f2JWXJWi2wOnbX2jj8280PSCFOpG9BRWkoN_KKUMTo0c8-&bcnv_s=e&ugc_scnv=1&ll=2
<rrittenhouse> brb taking the dogs for a walk and looking for meteors.
<Cheri703> :)
<drkokandy> oh boy
<rrittenhouse> saw some earlier
<Cheri703> well, technically they'll pick and choose which get a response, but...still
<drkokandy> why would I not be able to reach a domain from my landline, but I can from my phone? Either my DNS is misconfigured or it's blocked at the router or at my ISP, right? Any other possibilities? It fails to connect on Windows or Ubuntu
<drkokandy> *landline - land internet
<Cheri703> are you using your ISP's DNS server?
<drkokandy> no, openDNS
<drkokandy> I restarted my cable modem
<Cheri703> could be openDNS then?
<drkokandy> I might try restarting my router
<Cheri703> try changing it to 8.8.8.8 that's google's public dns
<Cheri703> see what happens
<drkokandy> the IP address failed to connect too, though
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<drkokandy> it's not a controversial website...
<Cheri703> still
<Cheri703> worth a shot
<Cheri703> if you connect your phone to the home internet (assuming you have wifi) what happens when you try?
<drkokandy> then it fails on my phone too :(
<Cheri703> ok, so it's for sure something about home network
<drkokandy> yup
<drkokandy> I'm gonna try restarting my router
<Cheri703> if you connect your computer directly to the modem (bypassing router) what happens?
<drkokandy> that'll take a minute
<drkokandy> Cheri703: that's when you realize the only ethernet cable that's not tied down doesn't work lol
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> pull the one that goes from modem > router?
<drkokandy> also tied down
<drkokandy> I'll just try restarting it
<Cheri703> how important is this website?
<drkokandy> not important
<Cheri703> can you put your laptop where the router is and plug it in there?
<drkokandy> well... perse
<drkokandy> it's not important - it's just twit.tv - I noticed I kept timing out from their IRC... and then I realized I couldn't get their live feed, although I did manage to get into their web IRC somehow, but then nothing else worked... and now that won't work either
<drkokandy> lol
<Cheri703> heh
 * Cheri703 can reach it :)
<drkokandy> I got there on my phone too, so I know it's not the site
 * Cheri703 was just rubbing it in that her internet is better
<Cheri703> ;)
<drkokandy> ouch
<Cheri703> :D
<drkokandy> the router to modem cable is tied down twice... so it's not worth undoing at 11PM lol
<drkokandy> I'll try rebooting the router and see if that does anything
 * Cheri703 has a drawer full of ethernet cables
<drkokandy> if not, I'll try hooking it directly in tomorrow
<Cheri703> good luck :)
<drkokandy> I thought it would be a great idea to use binder clips and cable ties to make my network look less like a cobweb
 * drkokandy regrets it
<Cheri703> I like velcro ties
<drkokandy> You know, I actually have 2 ethernet cables in the mail that should arrive tomorrow
<drkokandy> Might be saved
<Cheri703> :)
<drkokandy> I have a couple of velcro ties, but not enough to use just those. that would be nice though
<Cheri703> one sec
<Cheri703> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001E1Y5O6/ref=wms_ohs_product
<Cheri703> SO USEFUL for so many things
<Cheri703> I use them on my ankles to keep my pants out of my chain :)
<Cheri703> they're a similar price at lowe's/home depot and such
<drkokandy> oh wow
<drkokandy> 100?
<drkokandy> I live right behind a Home Depot
<Cheri703> yeah :D last time I got 50 and ran out eventually
<drkokandy> I'm gonna get some. Thanks Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> various ones disappearing, putting them on client computers cords, etc
<Cheri703> sure :)
<canthus13> Whee.. nothing like an emergency server migration as soon as you get home.
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> (iLO is amazing...)
<Cheri703> iLO?
<rrittenhouse> back..
<Cheri703> wb rrittenhouse
<drkokandy> see any meteors?
<rrittenhouse> only saw 2
<rrittenhouse> and its way too cold out there to be out too long with what I was wearing haha
<drkokandy>  lol that's enough meteors then
<Cheri703> hehe
<drkokandy> so when I try pinging that domain I get 74% packet loss with times like 448ms to 7870ms O.O
<drkokandy> but it's just that domain
<Cheri703> geez
<drkokandy> this is crazy
<Cheri703> yeah, next step is to bypass router and see what happens
<Cheri703> then you know whether to dig into your settings or call your ISP
<drkokandy> and that will have to wait until tomorrow :-/
<drkokandy> thanks for your help!
<Cheri703> yeah :/
<Cheri703> sure!
<rrittenhouse> Cheri703: So what kinds of things is this group doing these days? I haven't been around much since it was first started; when Stepen Stalcup was running it.
<Cheri703> right now we're sort of trying to figure out what we'll be doing
<Cheri703> things have stagnated since we're SO spread out
<rrittenhouse> Ah. Yeah I met a few of you a couple of years ago when Jono came to OLF.
<rrittenhouse> ok, it's been a few years. lol
<rrittenhouse> So, with it all being spread out i'm assuming its just been hard to have many face-to-face meetings? I do recall there were some folks hanging out at panera in easton that were in this group.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> we try to have ubuntu hours in various regional areas, but...there's 2-3 of us in mansfield, not sure how many in cbus these days, not many in cle, etc
<rrittenhouse> I'm about 30 minutes away from Easton in Newark, Ohio.
<rrittenhouse> gotcha
<Cheri703> I used to live in cbus, now mansfield
<rrittenhouse> I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not :D
<rrittenhouse> I can't recall ever intentionally going to mansfield but I have heard that there is an old prison there and there is/was a nascar truck series race there once a year. hehe
<Cheri703> yeah, it's not especially exciting here
<rrittenhouse> Cheri703: Trust me, it can't be any worse than Newark. LOL This town SUCKS and I can't wait until we can buy a place of our own a lot closer to Columbus.
<Cheri703> it's not terrible here, but really boring :/ I work from home, so I don't get out much, so it's not a huge deal :) cost of living is SUPER low, so that helps
<drkokandy> cost of living is the best thing about living in Ashland too
<drkokandy> saved up a lot since I moved here
<rrittenhouse> Oh, heck yeah. I don't want to move to New Albany or Granville don't get me wrong. I just want to be out of the city but still close to it at the same time.
<rrittenhouse> and not far away from my job in newark
<Unit193> Heh, it's already getting warmer outside.
<rrittenhouse> morning
<thafreak> Morning
<Cheri703> o/
<thafreak> awe...meatballhat was in here
<thafreak> just realized recently I lived down the hall from him in undergrad
<drkokandy> connection problem from yesterday solved itself. Must have been something my ISP did. Still dropping a few packets when pinging their domain, but only 10%, not 74% like yesterday
<Cheri703> weird
<Cheri703> but good!
<drkokandy> quite weird, but I'll take it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-15
<drkokandy> Jono Bacon posted this today. Do you think we should submit a question about the large area/dispersed community here?: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/15/creating-an-awesome-loco-support-community/
<Cheri703> I skimmed that, was going to go back and look over it more thoroughly. it might be a good place for it
<drkokandy> really all it says is that we can use askubuntu for Loco support too now
<Cheri703> yeah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-09
<skellat>  Hmm...
<skellat> Let me check in a bit
<belkinsa> Or is bamboo a carppy add-on for Thunderbird?
<canthus13> Totally full of carp.
<Unit193> Newsbeuter.
<jrgifford> self-hosted newsblur on a pi works
<jrgifford> that's what I used
<belkinsa> I once used Sage, but I don't why I stopped.
<belkinsa> Lifeara is carp too
<jrgifford> lifeara is meh.
<jrgifford> honestly, since reader died, i've been unhappy with everything
<cid420> what reader you using
<belkinsa> Bamboo on Thunderbird
<cid420> oh have to check that out.
<belkinsa> It's alright, but I think it hates the Planet Ubuntu Ohio Feed
<belkinsa> And skellat's blog feed.
 * skellat coughs and refers to http://erielookingproductions.info/Feeds.html and notes that a script elsewhere runs once a day to grab things
<jenni> [ rawdog ] - https://j.mp/18uMwS8
<skellat> belkinsa: I checked and my blog's feed endpoint is http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/index.rss while the Erie Looking Productions blog's feed endpoint is http://erielookingproductions.info/index.rss
<belkinsa> Thank you, it works.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Howdy.
<BiosElement> Hey Unit193, What's up?
<Unit193> Wishing bzr/lp wasn't so bad.  You?
<BiosElement> Ehh just checking in on some work. Oh, and git FTW. >.>
<Unit193> bitbucket/self-hosted++
<BiosElement> Oh dear heh
<Unit193> Don't like it? :D
<BiosElement> Last used it a year ago. Got git and haven't looked back. Probably helps that I'm an ass so I have a lot in common with it. >.>
<Unit193> Bitbucket uses git...
<jrgifford> bitbucket added git support recently.
<cid420> is there some feeds you guys have i can use?
<cid420> I finally running my own newsgroup server woot
<cid420> anybody home
<cid420> you all must be working hehe
<dzho> I was nappying, actually.
<dzho> on sick kid home from school 'duty'
<dzho> napping, not nappying
<dzho> kid is long since out of those
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-10
<cid420> anybody around uses alpine for there mail services
<cid420> nvm i figured it out
<dzho> cid420: heh
<dzho> I use mutt
<paultag> thafreak: some debian people really like salt
<jrgifford> My head hurts. Too much XML.
<jrgifford> paultag: salt is interesting.
<jrgifford> different concept than say, puppet or chef.
<paultag> aye
<jrgifford> anyone want to parse 300MB XML files?
<jrgifford> * 2031
<paultag> that's it?
<jrgifford> nonono.
<paultag> fun fact of the day
<jrgifford> the files are 300MB each
<paultag> nbd
<jrgifford> there are 2031 of them.
<paultag> Wikipedia's full mutli-gig dump is a single XML file
<jrgifford> and 1 additional each week, also the same size.
<jrgifford> ew.
<paultag> I've parsed that
<paultag> I don't think you can scare me
<jrgifford> yes i can.
<paultag> :)
<jrgifford> if i tell you where this data comes from.
<jrgifford> USPTO.
<jrgifford> i have to parse PATENTS.
<paultag> dude
<paultag> do you know what I do for work? :)
<jrgifford> parse congressional records.
<paultag> nonono
<paultag> that's another team
<jrgifford> oh..
<jrgifford> are you patents? :P
<paultag> nah, worse
<jrgifford> (I haven't followed sunlight lately)
<jrgifford> i'm scared.
<paultag> I scrape all 50 states + 2 (DC and PR)'s legislative everything
<paultag> 250+ scrapers
<jrgifford> you aren't openstates, are you?
<paultag> pdf scraping
<paultag> yeah, I am
<jrgifford> hah!
<paultag> I do a lot of PDF scraping
<paultag> and a lot of OCD
<paultag> OCR
<paultag> and a lot of hurt
<jrgifford> no, ocd is a good way of putting it.
<paultag> webpages with 3 body tags
<paultag> others with invalid markup
<paultag> pages that use a white 'i' rather then a space
<jrgifford> that sounds easier than these... but i can't judge.
<paultag> We also parse FEC filing data
<paultag> which is also insane
<Unit193> cid420: Yes I do.
<cid420> whats that Unit
<cid420> was it about alpine i asked before?
<cid420> i got everything i wanted in my servers. now i am bored
<cid420> alright where is a good start to learn programming for Linux like tutorials etc.
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow Advisory issued December 10 at 3:44PM EST until December 11 at 9:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> Oh, goodie
<andygraybeal> nice
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-11
<belkinsa> jenni: who is your owner?
<jenni> belkinsa: 24.
<belkinsa> Wait, yano is, isn't he?
<yano> yes
<thafreak> paultag: i like the idea of salt, but it's salt "states" are a bit confusing to me
<thafreak> I've only really looked at it for sending commands to slaves to    perform
<thafreak> i;ve been using ansible quite heavily actually
<thafreak> I've found there's not much I can't do with it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh | BOFH excuse #262: Our POP server was kidnapped by a weasel.
<thafreak> that's it, I've lost all hope for the future of humanity
<thafreak> MY students aren't even smart enough to cheat right...
<andygraybeal> nice
<andygraybeal> do tell the story :)
<andygraybeal> what do you teach?
<thafreak> i'm teaching a programming course
<thafreak> or trying to
<thafreak> So aparently, if you don't explicitly TELL the students everything they need to do, they don't do anything
<thafreak> my students behave exactly like my 6 year old
<thafreak> Since I didn't explictly tell them to read each chapter of the book, they never did
<thafreak> since I didn't explicitly tell them to pay attention to me during lectures, they never did
<andygraybeal> i like it... are you teaching community college?
<thafreak> And since I didn't dump tons of homework on them, they didn't seem it was necessary to practice anything on their own
<thafreak> hahahaha
<andygraybeal> i wen tto a community college.. and i fucking loved every bit of it... i went to regular college and wanted to kill myself.
<thafreak> no, these kids paid good money
<yano> i went to a trade school
<yano> that sounds like trade school
<andygraybeal> community college justseems so much better than regular school
<yano> (i went in high school)
<thafreak> they paid probably $1500 for this class, or someone did
<andygraybeal> hi yano :)
<thafreak> Partly it is my fault, I should have given them more work...
<thafreak> But even when I said, THIS WILL BE ON THE FINAL, and went over it 3 times in the review
 * belkinsa is in college for Medical Lab Sciences/Biology
<yano> andygraybeal: hi
<thafreak> the third time because one student wasn't paying attention the first two times we went over it and aparently didn't hear me
<andygraybeal> thafreak, it is their own fault... i wouldn't worry
<thafreak> I quit
<thafreak> the worst part is all the damned cheating
<thafreak> and they don't even do it right
<andygraybeal> one of my teachers in community college said... if 100% of the class aces the first test we had... no more tests!!!  it was thebest class i wasever in.
<thafreak> and then I call them out on cheating...does it stop, nope
<andygraybeal> how do you cheat on programming course?
<thafreak> i hate tests...as an instructor...they are a pain in the a$$ to make, and then grade, and thy don't really tell me anything
<thafreak> copy/paste
<thafreak> they failed at copy/paste in some cases...
<andygraybeal> nice :)
<andygraybeal> 0
<thafreak> I put up an example that I did in class on github, and said it was only for looking at to get ideas, DO NOT copy/paste it and submit it as your own
<thafreak> mainly because it wasn't 100% done
<thafreak> just showed what I wanted to cover in class
<thafreak> one student submitted it, 100% exactly as is
<thafreak> he DID change the name at the top though
<thafreak> I put a bunch of nonsens code at the bottom that did nothing
<andygraybeal> nice :)
<thafreak> I even put a comment above the nonsense code
<thafreak> #copypasta trap
<andygraybeal> :)  style
<thafreak> i.e. if I see that, I know where it came from
<thafreak> probably 5 of them had that code at the bottom
<thafreak> a couple removed the comment about it being a trap for some reason
<thafreak> but left the useless code
<thafreak> probably because they didn't knwo what it did, so it must have been important right
<andygraybeal> so you said you quit, as ... you just quit,. right now?
<thafreak> It's stuff like this that makes me wonder what the point of college is anyway
<thafreak> it's obvious that a large majority of people with degrees cheated their way though
<thafreak> they just paid for a piece of paper
<thafreak> Oh I quit a while ago :)
<thafreak> I told them I won't be teaching this class again
<thafreak> I was doing 2 classes this semester, and it is exponentially more work than a single class
<thafreak> I'm sticking to the upper division classes, where most of the kids who refuse to think for themselves have been weeded out
<thafreak> It's not my full time job by the way...this is one of my part time jobs...
<thafreak> Alright , done venting
<thafreak> So, who thinks we should shift all of IT to an aprenticeship style field, like the trades
<thafreak> Are sysadmins really different than plumbers or electricians?
<thafreak> Are programmers really different than carpenters?
<andygraybeal> thafreak, i'm all for it.  i worked with a admin at a big university that thought everything was so over rated.. and he simply called himself an electronic plumber.
<andygraybeal> it was a little bit of a joke, but in a serious way... he was getting paid astronomical amounts :)
<thafreak> well so do some plumbers :)
<thafreak> there are plumbers who make more than I probably ever will
<thafreak> even with working 3 jobs ;)
<andygraybeal> okay well, then i didn't realize that.
<andygraybeal> yes anyway, i do agree with you
<thafreak> and I'm not saying totally replace college either, well maybe for some people
<thafreak> Like I don't know how much college classes will help a windows help desk person, that can be mostly on the job learning
<thafreak> but programming and network engineer type stuff, college should be in the mix too
<thafreak> but most trades, you go to night school
<thafreak> until you become a journeyman
<thafreak> so it still fits I think
<cid420> sup all
<andygraybeal> heya cid420
<cid420> oh hey andy was working on my hosting promotions website.
<andygraybeal> nice
<andygraybeal> i cant type..got a kid in one arm
<andygraybeal> :)
<thafreak> oh that's right, was this your first andygraybeal?
<andygraybeal> yea man!
<andygraybeal> he's like 12 days old
<andygraybeal> we've had him home for 2 days
<thafreak> i remember, you said something on thanksgiving
<andygraybeal> yea, he came out on thanksgiving!
<andygraybeal> he had to be sent up to dublin methodist hospital and live in the NICU for 11 days or something
<thafreak> my youngest will be 18months soon...feels like we just came home from the hospital not that long ago though
<andygraybeal> we're down here near parkersburg
<andygraybeal> nice man!
<andygraybeal> get this my natural gas regulator just froze!
<thafreak> well, I'm glad you guys have him home now!
<andygraybeal> yea, it's great.  i'm happy too.
<andygraybeal> he's happy and healthy and loves his mom's milk
<thafreak> wait, so you have no heat now?
<andygraybeal> yea, we just realized the regulator is dead... we're sitting at 68F degrees  inside right now, thank god the sun is shining
<andygraybeal> a guy says he can get out here to show me how to thaw it out in an hour
<thafreak> i hear that...hope you can get it fixed doon
<thafreak> /doon/soon/
<andygraybeal> yea, it should be good.  i just need to learn how to thaw it and remember to drain the water out of it before winter.
<andygraybeal> it's my first house i've ever owned we've been here for years :)
<andygraybeal> cid420, bro, i'm trying to get postfix to send mail so i get experience running mail server, also openvpn server and request tracker up and running :)
<thafreak> yeah, home ownership does suck...except for the having a place to live part...that's cool :)
<andygraybeal> yea, we got 18 acres of woods and 2 acres of field... it's friggen awesome
<andygraybeal> i can shoot at whatever i want
<andygraybeal> i can mow when ever i want and however i want... so i decided to say fuck using a tractor and i been using a scythe
<andygraybeal> i tried to live in town once.. and that didn't go over well.
<andygraybeal> cops are all ways around and hookers asking me for cigerettes.. fuck that all
<andygraybeal> and nosy neighbors and keeping up with the joneses.
<thafreak> we live on what used to be a farm...now it's a housing development...but not near any hookers at least ;)
<andygraybeal> yea, i'm out at 3am... unloading my car.. cop pulls up and asks me what i'm doing... i'm like dood.. i'm minding my own business..
<andygraybeal> he leaves me alone but man... no one needs that.
<andygraybeal> and all the ordinances... holy beelzebub
<andygraybeal> it's like walking on eggshells and not natural at all
<thafreak> yeah, I don't even like driving into cities
<andygraybeal> i got one two race tracks around and one mudbog track :)
<andygraybeal> i love living out here in the middle of nowhere.
<andygraybeal> i think i'm going to throw the towel in on getting postfix to work and get exim to work instead
<andygraybeal> if i remember right, exim just kind of works for me...
<andygraybeal> man, aptitude is treating me way better than apt-get ever did
<paultag> d'aww.
<andygraybeal> :)
<Unit193> andygraybeal: What the heck type of community college did you go to?  One of my sisters went to private, one to community, and the first one had far, far less crap than my other sister.  Every class registration started at 5am, and servers went down (overload?) at 5:03 or some crap.  We live in the "city", and the only time I've been talked to by a cop when I wasn't doing anything was in another city, and of course we don't even have the ...
<Unit193> ... other problem.
<andygraybeal> it was out west
<andygraybeal> i lived in a pretty seedy area
<andygraybeal> but i can't stand cities
<Unit193> I want to live somewhere large enough where everyone doesn't know you or want to talk to you, and has fairly good internet.  Otherwise, I want smaller. :D
<Unit193> So, not were Paul is.
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> alas, Cheers is just a myth
<Unit193> Right, was thinking the small towns, where they all talk about you behind your back.
<paultag> I live in Boston, the city
<paultag> that ain't no small town :)
<paultag> Well, s'vile, but same thing
<Unit193> Aye, too big, I don't do well with too many people. :P
<paultag> meh
 * Unit193 lives in a small town.
<paultag> yea
<paultag> I love big cities
<andygraybeal> i love the back roads.. i don't do well in the city driving at all
<paultag> haha
<paultag> word
<andygraybeal> :)
<Unit193> Akron is bad enough for me. ;P
<paultag> akon
 * dzho has gotten better with traffic in cities
 * Unit193 wonders if he should bother paultag now, or wait more for Alioth. :D
<paultag> whatdidido
<Unit193> Oh nice, it didn't submit the last time. -_-
<Unit193> paultag: Nothing, new upstream Dec 2
<paultag> of alioth?
<paultag> oh, no, of the script
<paultag> email me
<paultag> and let me know to review and upload it
<Unit193> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2013/09/msg00516.html Also fixes that.
<jenni> [ iproute transitional package going away... ] - https://j.mp/19CFdEZ
<belkinsa> jenni: are you jenni?
<belkinsa> Never mind.
<jenni> belkinsa: Am I?
<Unit193> jenni: Haya, baby. ;)
<jenni> Unit193, What do you mean by baby?
<Unit193> jenni: Oh, you know.
<jenni> Unit193, No, I don't.
<Unit193> Awwwh. :(
<belkinsa> jenni: Yes, you do!
<Unit193> Rejected again. :'(
<jenni> belkinsa, I actually don't.
<belkinsa> Whatever.  :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-12
<andygraybeal> so i'm reading this tutorial on postfix ...  http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ and it says:  Note: aptitude is no longer supplied in the base install of Ubuntu. This is due to some concurrency issues. Some part of this document may still refer to aptitude. You should use the original apt-get instead.
<jenni> [ How to set up a mail server on a GNU / Linux system ] - https://j.mp/MltUKn
<andygraybeal> he says aptitude is not good and apt-get is better.... i've just started to use aptitude because it cleans up my messes a lot nicer... i wonder what is up?
<andygraybeal> is there a final word?  or is this an ongoing thing?
<skellat> andygraybeal: Seeding decisions aren't always done in the most well-commented fashion.  I'd have to look through commits to the Ubuntu base seed to see what happened who as well as who pulled aptitude.  I've contributed changes to the base install seeds for Xubuntu and Lubuntu but those have usually been minor bits.
<andygraybeal> skellat, i'm not very familiar with what you said but it sounds like people disagree on things about things.
<andygraybeal> i thougth maybe it was more common knowledge.
<thafreak> andygraybeal: I think they took out aptitude from the ubuntu-server base image
<thafreak> you can still install it, it just doesn't get installed by default
<thafreak> It has something to do with it needing a lot of dependancies
<thafreak> Plus I think there is a general move towards making all the core stuff only require python3
<thafreak> and I think that it breaks that
<thafreak> I'm a fan of aptitude my self, I converted a while ago
<thafreak> I still install it on everythin
<thafreak> And how are you liking postfix?
<thafreak> Are you planning on setting up an inbound mail server, or just an outbound one?
<thafreak> The new postfix has some neat stuff built in that does some basic sanity checks for spam now
<thafreak> So if you're accepting email from the wild wild internet, make sure to check out postscreen
<andygraybeal> thafreak, okay cool
<andygraybeal> thafreak, ... well i' cannot make up my mind.. but i want the experience of having a full mail server, encryption and spam/virus defence
<andygraybeal> thafreak, ah so you don't like aptitude.. so i've been using apt-get for forever because i didn't even know about aptitude... but when i mess up and do apt-get purge whatever, it doesn't clean up my mess like aptitude purge does.
<andygraybeal> ah and i wlil take a note of postscreen
<andygraybeal> i gotta wash the bed sheets because my lady let the kid piss three seperate times in it.. i'm kind of upset
<andygraybeal> at her
<andygraybeal> i just need to drink more coffee
<andygraybeal> i don't smoke, but i need some fresh air too
<jrgifford> when you are teaching people programming, please remember to have them A. write error free code (haha), or B. only catch specific ones.
<jrgifford> catching them all and silently failing is not ok.
<cid420> anybody dead, i havent seen anybody really been talking in this channel.. is this dead channel?
<paultag> nah
<paultag> people just like idling
<paultag> and I see tons of talk today
<cid420> the irc i am using doesnt keep updated until i move the scroll bar, I noticed after i said that
<belkinsa> And yesterday..
<cid420> i been checking the channel all day long yesterday unless it was in the morning you guys was talking. it just seems its just to quiet for my taste lmfao
<belkinsa> Eh, in most channels, people lurk around.
<Unit193> Like creepers.
<cid420> heh
 * Unit193 creeps in behind drkokandy.
<cid420> well i want answers from now on, on questions i ask, so somebody has to be alert hahahhah
<cid420> so how is everybody
<paultag> aaaannndddd, dead chan
<belkinsa> Not as well as I was want to be.
<cid420> I finally got my newsgroup server running its really cool
<cid420> why is that Belkin
 * belkinsa is coming down with something
<cid420> sorry to hear
<belkinsa> Tip: type in the first letter of the person you want to traget and press tab to have autofill in
<cid420> nice didnt know that thanks
<cid420> belkinsa cool
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  Found out that myself yesterday.
<belkinsa> And
<belkinsa> Jenni: I love you.
<cid420> creepy belkinsa
<jenni> belkinsa: *cries* leave me alone...
<Unit193> Found out yesterda? 0_o
<belkinsa> What?  that tab feature?
<cid420> Unit193: what you been upto?
<cid420> hey is there anything else i can do with my servers... I have email web server, fileserver and a newsgroup server.. I feel there is alot more i can do but what is that hehe
<Unit193> cid420: Packaging, rebuilding a slightly broken iso, trying to figure out all the places I had an IP entered in that has now changed, etc. ;P
<cid420> bet that was fun
<cid420> Unit193: guess you are a programmer?
<Unit193> Nope.
<cid420> How many programmers we we have in the group?
<cid420> do*
<dzho> what are the criteria
<dzho> ?
<dzho> I can pump out Hello, world! in a few different languages, but don't look to me to write an air-trafic control system in any of them.
<dzho> programmer, recreational
<Unit193> I generally go with "Have learned the language in some form or another, randomly being able to read sections and edit others doesn't count"
<andygraybeal> thafreak, my pic with the new kid: http://imgur.com/AHoh1sk
<Unit193> It's a yeti! ;)
<andygraybeal> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-13
<dzho> awwww
<andygraybeal> :)
<thafreak> nice
<andygraybeal> thafreak,  :)
<jrgifford> cid420: i guess i qualify as a programmer.
<jrgifford> andygraybeal: how cute. the little one doing better now?
<cid420> jrgifford: in linux is c++ is the primary programming?
<Unit193> It's better than python for sure.  Xfce is mostly C though, for example.
<jrgifford> cid420: c++ is mostly used for lower level stuff.
<jrgifford> Python is used for a lot of desktop applications.
<cid420> well i want to learn something.. is python better to learn from?
<cid420> ok python is confusing heheh
<thafreak> https://pythonmonk.com/
<jenni> [ PythonMonk- Interactive Python tutorials ] - https://j.mp/1bCxwyr
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-14
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Cover Unknown, Temp: 7°C, Dew Point: 7°C, Windchill: 41.0°F (5.0°C), Pressure: 1029mb Condition: N SC, Wind: Light breeze 5kt (↑) - LFRS, 00:00Z
<Unit193> Temp: 27 F (-3 C) ~ Clear ~ Humidity: 69% ~ Alert: Winter Weather Advisory ~ Observed: Fri 13, 18:52
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Waaaarm.
 * skellat **SLAPS** jenni once again
<skellat> yano!  Can we consider renaming jenni Starscream? :-)
<skellat> Unit193: It was nicer when I was down in Mayfield earlier
<Unit193> -c -c -c!
<skellat> Unit193: What's been cookin' today?
<Unit193> Checking fluid in the cars, working with gilir to get l-d-s working, etc, etc, etc. :P
<skellat> Ah
<skellat> My second visit to a hospital this week for me.  This time to pick up a relation who was previously deposited for surgical work.
<Unit193> That'd indicate they are fine, since you picked them up.
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> The relation had "robotic surgery"
<skellat> And from how the machinery was described, **nobody** was pondering if the things was running F/LOSS software.  It was described as something that looked like it used a comic book as design inspiration.
<skellat> An issue of the X-Men from the 1970s perhaps
<skellat> Have you given any thought as to what you'd like to do under the proposed delegation?
<skellat> If anything, that is
 * skellat disappears
<Unit193> Don't know, you got the reply not from me?
<skellat> Unit193: No reply from you
<Unit193> Wasn't what I was asking. :P
<skellat> Unit193: I got the reply from jrgifford
 * skellat is dumbfounded by the ABC show "The Neighbors
<skellat> s/"The Neighbors/"The Neighbors
<skellat> Bloody bluetooth keyboard!
 * skellat goes to find tea
 * Unit193 already has tea.
<jrgifford> steamos is debian based. neato.
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<jrgifford> skellat: whats the weather like in the land of covered bridges?
<skellat> Pretty and not too messy
<jrgifford> sweet.
<skellat> Of course, the weather did result in a big power outage for one area yesterday due to a crash: http://www.starbeacon.com/local/x1005125342/79-year-old-North-Kingsville-woman-dies-in-Route-84-crash
<jenni> [ 79-year-old North Kingsville woman dies in Route 84 crash » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/18s3QsY
<jrgifford> ouch.
<skellat> Yeah, that's how fragile our local power & comms infrastructure can be
<skellat> Besides, our cell towers get "backhoe interference" at the worst times when people fail to Call Before You Dig
<jrgifford> i regard all utilities to be fragile.
<jrgifford> POTS is slightly less fragile, i make some assumptions about it *being* there.
<jrgifford> but that's about it.
<skellat> POTS, electricity, Time Warner Cable, and I can't remember who else all got knocked out with that accident
<skellat> Thankfully it was a lower populated area of Kingsville Township stretching into Sheffield Township
<skellat> Ashtabula City and the 3 surrounding townships (Plymouth, Saybrook, and Ashtabula) would've been a bit of a problem
<dzho> jrgifford: I've been resisting joining the ham effort, but the increasing irrelevance of POTS has me reconsidering
<dzho> with the idea that ham radio might be a better emergency fallback than POTS these days
<jrgifford> dzho: hm. interesting point.
 * skellat is still writing his report to the Ashtabula County Metroparks Board for the December 2013 meeting he won't actually be physically present at
 * skellat reviews for Monday http://laketran.com/route/park-n-ride-route-11/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-15
<cid420> yo homies
<andygraybeal> ehya cid
<cid420> whats going on Andy
<andygraybeal> bro, i just got my postfix up and running
<andygraybeal> with encryption/anti-spam/anti-virus/postgrey and imap :)
<cid420> nice andy what email client do you use squirrelmail?
<cid420> which anti virus and anti spam did you use Andy?
<andygraybeal> clamav and amavis
<andygraybeal> and i prefer roundcube to squirrel, but i been thinking about trying out mutt.
<cid420> i have clamav up and running
<cid420> is there a tutorial on amavis?
<cid420> roundcube interesting
<Unit193> Roundcube+++
<belkinsa> I was able to try Google Glasses today for a minute.  My thoughts on them: v
<belkinsa> http://belkinsaubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/google-glasses/
<belkinsa> Where's jenni?
<cid420> taken a smoke break
<cid420> done with spam and virus for my emails that was pretty easy enough
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-08
<skellat> Erm, um: http://fox8.com/2014/12/07/mission-accomplished-group-launches-porta-potty-rocket-into-sky/
<jenni> [ Mission accomplished: Group launches porta-potty rocket into sky | fox8.com ] - https://j.mp/12fQ0YL <-- lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-10
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<skellat> Hmm...Cortana lied then
<Unit193> Temp: 27 F (-3 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 17 F (-8 C) ~ Humidity: 81% ~ Observed: Wed 10, 16:52
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-11
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 30.9°F (-0.6°C), Dew Point: 26.7°F (-2.9°C), Humidity: 84%, Apparent Temp: 19.4°F (-7.0°C), Pressure: 30.04in (1017.41mb), Condition: Cloudy, Wind: Fresh breeze 17.3mph (27.8kmh) (↖) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> Unit193: I wouldn't mind going back in-region in the Pacific
<skellat> .scores
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): unit193: +3/-0, 3 | paultag: +2/-0, 2 | jrgifford: +2/-0, 2 | belkinsa: +2/-0, 2 | yano: +2/-0, 2 | dzho: +1/-0, 1
<dzho> Unit193++
<dzho> .scores
<jenni> Top 10 (for #ubuntu-us-oh): unit193: +3/-0, 3 | paultag: +2/-0, 2 | jrgifford: +2/-0, 2 | belkinsa: +2/-0, 2 | yano: +2/-0, 2 | dzho: +1/-0, 1
<dzho> hmm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-12
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<skellat> And in the news today: http://fox8.com/2014/12/12/ohio-troopers-find-marijuana-wrapped-as-christmas-presents/
<jenni> [ Ohio troopers find marijuana wrapped as Christmas presents | fox8.com ] - https://j.mp/1soqQho
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-13
<skellat> It is that sort of a day -- http://youtu.be/CpX1riSTeJc
<jenni> [ mythbusters taxi and school bus flip by jet airplane - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1AuEbcb
<skellat> This is precious: http://rifftraxmike.tumblr.com/post/104962702846
<dzho> jenni didna snag that
<jenni> See what
<dzho> rifftrax url
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-08
<yano> https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2015-8024
<jenni> [ NVD - Detail ] - https://j.mp/1QtTzzQ
<thafreak> oh come on mcafee
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-10
<yano> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-police-mentallyill-idUSKBN0TT2Y420151210
<jenni> [ U.S. mentally ill 16 times more likely to be killed by police: study| Reuters ] - https://j.mp/1HXlIxX
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-12
<yano> https://i.imgur.com/JuoU28G.jpg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-13
<dzho> yano: hah!
<Unit193> Think it's a bit off on the midwest.:P
<dzho> Unit193: oh, which way?
<Unit193> Granted, I could be off. :P
<dzho> Unit193: is it your contention that panic sets in sooner where you are?
<Unit193> Well...  Just thinking it would, yeah.  I'm in Ohio though, of course.  The idiots around here aren't too scared of it, but can't drive in it (some are scared of it though...)
<Unit193> dzho: The only thing, the driveway is very steep so ice and snow are fuuuuun.  Car has slipped out into the middle of the road a couple times.
<Unit193> (Not this year.)
<dzho> Unit193: we had a pretty steep driveway at one of our houses.
<dzho> turns out, we ended up not living there for more than a winter (maybe two? I forget)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-15
<yano> http://www.mydaytondailynews.com/news/town-left-without-police-after-entire-force-resigns/YQHNclMszNb6m0BaNbUiqL/
<jenni> [ Town Left Without Police After Entire Force Resigns ] - https://bit.ly/2hRTMQ5
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-16
<dzho> props to that cop
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-18
<PCLine__> Hello everyone
<dzho> PCLine__: hi
